# One Piece.



## Renegade (9 Settembre 2015)

Ok, chi segue quest'opera? 
[MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION]


----------



## Jino (9 Settembre 2015)

Beh, dal primissimo numero uscito una vita fa  Fantastico a dir poco


----------



## Renegade (9 Settembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh, dal primissimo numero uscito una vita fa  Fantastico a dir poco



Stessa cosa. Grandissima opera. Se non erro l'ultimo capitolo dovrebbe essere uscito oggi ma ancora non l'ho letto. Ti ho inviato un Mp sull'ultimo, come sempre sei tardivo a leggere


----------



## alcyppa (9 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Stessa cosa. Grandissima opera. Se non erro l'ultimo capitolo dovrebbe essere uscito oggi ma ancora non l'ho letto. Ti ho inviato un Mp sull'ultimo, come sempre sei tardivo a leggere



Erri, purtroppo.
Oda si è preso un'altra pausa e questa settimana il capitolo non esce, li mortacci sua.


E ovviamente lo seguo avidamente anche io


----------



## Renegade (9 Settembre 2015)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Erri, purtroppo.
> Oda si è preso un'altra pausa e questa settimana il capitolo non esce, li mortacci sua.
> 
> 
> E ovviamente lo seguo avidamente anche io



Ma che crudeltà. Cioè siamo all'800... 
Ma soprattutto dopo la scena finale dell'ultimo. E' un punto chiave per l'evoluzione del personaggio di Rufy e la sua ascesa.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Settembre 2015)

Sono un fanboy di One Piece 

E' un'opera grandiosa, nonostante i numeri di vendite e la mole di fan che ha, tanti in realtà non capiscono più di tanto la grandezza di questa storia. Tanti credo che non lo capiscano proprio. Si gasano solo per qualche combattimento scemo, quando la bellezza di one piece è tutt'altro.


----------



## alcyppa (9 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma che crudeltà. Cioè siamo all'800...
> Ma soprattutto dopo la scena finale dell'ultimo. E' un punto chiave per l'evoluzione del personaggio di Rufy e la sua ascesa.



Staremo a vedere la sua decisione. E' una situazione molto particolare e venuta fuori molto prima di quello che pensassi.
In ogni caso ci ciccia al fuoco ce n'è veramente tanta in questo momento, ma TANTA TANTA.


----------



## Jaqen (9 Settembre 2015)

Un po' troppo lungo. Mi sono fermato all'isola degli uomini pesce sott'acqua.


----------



## Renegade (9 Settembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sono un fanboy di One Piece
> 
> E' un'opera grandiosa, nonostante i numeri di vendite e la mole di fan che ha, tanti in realtà non capiscono più di tanto la grandezza di questa storia. Tanti credo che non lo capiscano proprio. Si gasano solo per qualche combattimento scemo, quando la bellezza di one piece è tutt'altro.



La forza di One Piece credo sia nel romanticismo di raccontare i sogni e le ambizioni attraverso il carisma di ogni personaggio e nella bellezza interiore dell'essere umano. Nei suoi lati positivi e negativi. Ecco, un realismo puro e quasi bambinesco. Alla fine One Piece si basa su questo. Credo sia l'unica opera di cui gradisco tutti gli interpreti. Non c'è un personaggio che non mi piaccia. Il bello, poi, è che Oda, come hai detto, nonostante la fanbase e il successo planetario, non si è mai immerso nel fan-service e la qualità non è mai calata. Ci sono state saghe di transizione, ma mai qualitativamente basse. La frase di Oda: ''La gente si è emozionata e gasata per Marineford, ma quello che hanno visto non era nulla di speciale in confronto alla battaglia finale ecc'' mi è rimasta impressa.



alcyppa ha scritto:


> Staremo a vedere la sua decisione. E' una situazione molto particolare e venuta fuori molto prima di quello che pensassi.
> In ogni caso ci ciccia al fuoco ce n'è veramente tanta in questo momento, ma TANTA TANTA.



Ti dico che Dressrosa è stata una bella saga, ma molto confusionaria e ad un certo punto ha un po' annoiato. Ci sono stati troppi personaggi e seguire il filo era difficile. Comunque...


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Se Oda gli fa rispondere di no deve marcire all'inferno. Se l'obiettivo è, come detto, andare in scontro con uno degli Imperatori, la ciurma di Rufy ha bisogno di ben più di 9 uomini. Avere flotte è proprio una necessità insita nello sviluppo della trama. Ho paura lo faccia rifiutare con qualche scusa. Comunque mi ha dato molta adrenalina perché entriamo nelle fasi calde della trama.


----------



## alcyppa (9 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ti dico che Dressrosa è stata una bella saga, ma molto confusionaria e ad un certo punto ha un po' annoiato. Ci sono stati troppi personaggi e seguire il filo era difficile. Comunque...



Sai cos'è, più che confusionaria è stata veramente lunga.
100 capitoli, dico 100 CAPITOLI. E' una follia.

E di roba ne è successa tantissima e probabilmente a rileggerla tutta di un fiato ha un ritmo pazzesco (infatti in questo periodo sto valutando di rileggermi tutto OP dall'inizio per quella che credo sarà la 5a o 6a volta.)


Per quanto riguarda lo spoiler


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Oda è spesso imprevedibile e la risposta di Rufy potrebbe essere qualsiasi cosa. Inoltre la proposta fattagli dagli altri pirati è simile al rapporto di Barbabianca con la sua ciurma (o meglio, figli), cosa che Rufy come personaggio non potrebbe mai accettare.
E anche il rapporto di nakama è abbastanza improbabile. Credo che la cosa più fattibile sia che più che far parte della sua ciurma/flotta saranno degli alleati. Vedremo, anche perchè se accettasse diventerebbe molto simile come potenza militare ad un imperatore (grossa flotta, isola sotto la sua protezione e potenzialmente il possesso di un'arma ancestrale).
Comunque mi preoccupa la mancanza di Bellamy tra i pirati della flotta. E' un po' sospetta la faccenda nonostante non credo Oda lo voglia far entrare in ciurma, ma non si sa mai...


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Settembre 2015)

Probabilmente il più grande manga di tutti i tempi. Sono rimasto un po' indietro (Dressrosa),ma recupererò al più presto.



alcyppa ha scritto:


> Erri, purtroppo.
> *Oda si è preso un'altra pausa e questa settimana il capitolo non esce, li mortacci sua.*
> 
> 
> E ovviamente lo seguo avidamente anche io



Mio dolce ingenuo amico,mai sentito parlare di Hunter x Hunter?


----------



## alcyppa (9 Settembre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mio dolce ingenuo amico,mai sentito parlare di Hunter x Hunter?



Vabbè, non parliamo di quello va.
Ormai è tragicomica la faccenda.


----------



## Renegade (9 Settembre 2015)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Sai cos'è, più che confusionaria è stata veramente lunga.
> 100 capitoli, dico 100 CAPITOLI. E' una follia.
> 
> E di roba ne è successa tantissima e probabilmente a rileggerla tutta di un fiato ha un ritmo pazzesco (infatti in questo periodo sto valutando di rileggermi tutto OP dall'inizio per quella che credo sarà la 5a o 6a volta.)
> ...



Cavolo sì! One Piece è talmente lungo che molte cose di tutti gli 800 Capitoli non le ricordo. Ma penso sia normale dato che molti volumi sono usciti tanti anni fa. Questa saga oltre che lunghissima è stata farcita di troppi personaggi e troppe ciurme, molte delle quali anonime o di bassa importanza. Per dire, ho trovato estremamente ingombranti i nani. Io più che altro dovrò fare un intero ripasso di Dressrosa perché è stata così difficile da seguire che ho perso la logica tante volte. Ricordo vagamente sia apparso anche il CP0 ma non ricordo per cosa! 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ragionamento che condivido. Sicuramente rifiuterà il concetto di figli. Ma l'obiettivo era affrontare Kaido assieme a Law, giusto? Lui stesso ha ricordato di voler andare a caccia degli Imperatori per diventare Re dei Pirati. E' impensabile farlo con soli 9 uomini. Perciò per una questione logica non può proprio rifiutare. Ma so che Oda è capace di tutto quando si tratta di Rufy. Se rifiutasse sarebbe una grande delusione perché ero pieno di adrenalina per questa nuova versione della ciurma di Rufy. 
Bellamy non saprei... Magari è ancora confuso a livello emotivo per sensi di colpa e quant'altro o è stata una semplice dimenticanza.

Piuttosto a me ha deluso la motivazione che ha dato a Sabo per non essere intervenuto a Marineford. . Credo comunque Sabo sia quel rimpiazzo per tutti i fan che sentono il vuoto di Ace.


----------



## Renegade (9 Settembre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Probabilmente il più grande manga di tutti i tempi. Sono rimasto un po' indietro (Dressrosa),ma recupererò al più presto.
> 
> Mio dolce ingenuo amico,mai sentito parlare di Hunter x Hunter?





alcyppa ha scritto:


> Vabbè, non parliamo di quello va.
> Ormai è tragicomica la faccenda.



Ah non ne parliamo neanche. Proprio ora che era sbucato fuori Jin.


----------



## hiei87 (9 Settembre 2015)

Presente. Benn Beckman regna sull'Universo intero.


----------



## Renegade (9 Settembre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Presente. Benn Beckman regna sull'Universo intero.



Eh beh è stato un figo quando ha minacciato Kizaru in quel modo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> La forza di One Piece credo sia nel romanticismo di raccontare i sogni e le ambizioni attraverso il carisma di ogni personaggio e nella bellezza interiore dell'essere umano. Nei suoi lati positivi e negativi. Ecco, un realismo puro e quasi bambinesco. Alla fine One Piece si basa su questo. Credo sia l'unica opera di cui gradisco tutti gli interpreti. Non c'è un personaggio che non mi piaccia. Il bello, poi, è che Oda, come hai detto, nonostante la fanbase e il successo planetario, non si è mai immerso nel fan-service e la qualità non è mai calata. Ci sono state saghe di transizione, ma mai qualitativamente basse. La frase di Oda: ''La gente si è emozionata e gasata per Marineford, ma quello che hanno visto non era nulla di speciale in confronto alla battaglia finale ecc'' mi è rimasta impressa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Per adesso non mi soffermerò sui personaggi e i vari rapporti per non fare trattatti. Non c'ho voglia poi di pensare a come scrivere tutto, mi limiterò a un paio di cose.

Quello che a me ha impressionato di One Piece è stato soprattutto il mondo in cui è ambientato e i vari rapporti politici con conseguenti eventi passati. Ho vissuto 2 fasi di innamoramento di One Piece.

La prima, quella più semplice, l'avventura e la scoperta di nuovi posti, tutti diversi, mi ha emozionato come non mai, il culmine di questo innamoramento per l'avventura è arrivato durante l'esplorazione dell'isola nel cielo, così assolutamente folle, ma allo stesso tempo divertente e magnifica. La vicenda di Nolan il bugiardo a corredo poi. Ogni storia ha sempre un suo background molto solido e per nulla banale.

La seconda parte dell'innamoramento è arrivata nella saga del cp9. L'innamoramento più maturo. Li proprio son partito di testa, si è partiti da un'avventura classica a temi più seri. L'idea del governo mondiale è qualcosa di stupefacente. Gli anni bui della storia, il passato pazzesco di Nico Robin ecc... Tutti i personaggi della ciurma hanno un'ottima base, ma quella di Robin ha dato anche più ampio respiro alla storia. Da li è iniziata l'ascesa nell'olimpo per OP. La scoperta dei draghi celesti, dello schiavismo, delle discriminazioni razziali ecc... Un mondo di avventura e esplorazione fantastico intricato in tematiche di questo tipo.

Vedere poi l'impotenza di Luffy e della ciurma nell'arcipelago Sabaody. La separazione della ciurma è qualcosa di tremendamento epico e sentimentale. Impotenza di Luffy che raggiunge i massimi nella prigione sottomarina e nel salvataggio di Ace. Nonostante tutti gli aiuti alla fine non c'è stato niente da fare... Di roba da aggiungere ce ne sarebbero caterve ancora.

Dell'ultima saga la cosa che mi è piaciuta di più è stato il passato di Law e doflamingo, alcune cose un po' così, ma è stato descritto molto bene devo dire, ottimo cosa rivedere ancora i draghi celesti e le malefatte del governo mondiale.

Non vedo l'ora di sapere che cavolo è successo nei secoli bui. One Piece per me è questo, gli scontri sono carini, ma non sono tutto. Tanti si sono appassionati post marineford proprio per il casino successo e i vari combattimenti classici, ma per me i punti forti di OP non sono quelli.

Un'altra cosa stupenda di One Piece è la caraterrizazione di ogni cavolo di personaggio, dal più inutile, al più serio, ti ritrovi gente come Coby che pensavi per sempre dimenticato dopo mille capitoli, che ha il suo ruolo, la sua evoluzione ecc.. Stessa cosa per mr two! Chi cavolo si aspettava di rivedere sia lui che buggy nella prigione? Pazzesco!
Adoro Buggy!


----------



## Renegade (9 Settembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per adesso non mi soffermerò sui personaggi e i vari rapporti per non fare trattatti. Non c'ho voglia poi di pensare a come scrivere tutto, mi limiterò a un paio di cose.
> 
> Quello che a me ha impressionato di One Piece è stato soprattutto il mondo in cui è ambientato e i vari rapporti politici con conseguenti eventi passati. Ho vissuto 2 fasi di innamoramento di One Piece.
> 
> ...



Concordo con tutto ciò che hai scritto. Soprattutto la fase dell'isola del Cielo è qualcosa di incredibile. Ma parlo dell'aspetto Manga poiché nell'Anime molte cose non sono rese come dovuto. Ricordo che le mie emozioni furono le stesse. Ma soprattutto perché l'ascesa in un'Isola del Cielo, oltre lo stesso, aveva un ché di mistico e ancestrale. Un po' come chiedersi cosa vi fosse dopo la morte. Che poi si sia evoluta in una fase comica è un conto, però per me non perse quell'aura. La storia di Noland e Calgara poi è epica. Ma soprattutto il messaggio della Campana, con Rufy che la fa risuonare dopo secoli. Le volontà ereditate sono fondamentali in OP.


----------



## alcyppa (9 Settembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per adesso non mi soffermerò sui personaggi e i vari rapporti per non fare trattatti. Non c'ho voglia poi di pensare a come scrivere tutto, mi limiterò a un paio di cose.
> 
> Quello che a me ha impressionato di One Piece è stato soprattutto il mondo in cui è ambientato e i vari rapporti politici con conseguenti eventi passati. Ho vissuto 2 fasi di innamoramento di One Piece.
> 
> ...



Condivido tutto, sopratutto l'inizio.
Avrei talmente tanta roba da dire su OP che farei troppa fatica a pensare come scrivere coerentemente l'insieme.

Tra l'altro a proposito di personaggi che sembrano secondari e che poi rispuntano fuori: qualcuno si ricorda di Gin, il secondo in comando della flotta di Creek?
Quello che diceva che sarebbe stato bello se si fossero reincontrati nel nuovo mondo?


----------



## hiei87 (9 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Eh beh è stato un figo quando ha minacciato Kizaru in quel modo.



"Non muovere un muscolo, Kizaru"
"Uh, Benn Beckman" e Kizaru mani in alto, e zitto....


----------



## Ba Matte (9 Settembre 2015)

Shonen magnifico, storia, misteri e personaggi fantastici dopo tanti anni continua ad essere ad alti livelli.
La mia saga preferita è quella di water seven.


----------



## BB7 (9 Settembre 2015)

Lo leggo con costanza da molto tempo. Senza dubbio il mio manga preferito insieme a HxH


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Settembre 2015)

[MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION]

A chi piace one piece, non può non piacere questo video, ripercorre un po' tutta la storia, dall'inizio fino al ritrovo all'arcipelago sabaody. Manca la parte del nuovo mondo.

Musica e montaggio perfetti a mio avviso, emozionante. Guardatelo tutti. A me piacque un sacco quando lo vidi la prima volta Mi emozionai proprio.


----------



## Renegade (9 Settembre 2015)

Video incredibile. Ma dopotutto si sa, One Piece è un continuo fluire di emozioni. Ora andiamo a sollevare qualche questione guerrafondaia;

ZORO O SANJI?!?


----------



## Ba Matte (9 Settembre 2015)

Zoro è il carisma, il rigore e la determinazione ma preferisco Sanji perchè è stato determinante in molte situazioni, l'uomo giusto al posto giusto, poi adoro il essere farfallone.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Video incredibile. Ma dopotutto si sa, One Piece è un continuo fluire di emozioni. Ora andiamo a sollevare qualche questione guerrafondaia;
> 
> ZORO O SANJI?!?



Zoro, c'è davvero da discutere? 

Il personaggio più divertente per voi chi è? Questo probabilmente è il duello epico.

Fino a dressrosa avrei detto buggy, ma poi è arrivato Bartolomeo, lo adoro! Quanto è figo? Fa morire


----------



## Renegade (9 Settembre 2015)

Diciamo che anch'io preferisco Zoro. Penso diventerà quello che è stato Raylegh per Gold Roger. Tra l'altro è palese come sia lui il vice capitano ed il secondo per importanza dopo il protagonista. Ma non sono un hater di Sanji, anzi. Mi piace moltissimo anche lui. 

Il più divertente proprio non saprei. Bartolomeo è molto esagerato alle volte. Buggy è l'apice della categoria. Però c'è da dire che anche Rufy non scherza. Durante il primo incontro con Brook sulla nave rischiai l'infarto per l'espressione che fece dicendo: ''La fai la cacc.a?''


----------



## Ba Matte (9 Settembre 2015)

I più divertenti per Foxy, Polluce e Hamburg forse ispirati Trio Drombo di Yattaman


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Settembre 2015)

A proposito di Brook. La coppia usopp e chopper nella saga di thriller bark raggiunse una comicità epica! Dio mio quante risate. All'inizio mi aveva un po' deluso come saga, rivedendola poi sono morto dal ridere, nonostante non sia una delle migliori, è una di quelle che più apprezzo, tra l'altro il finale con Zoro Vs Kuma, raggiunse un'epicità da panico.


----------



## Renegade (9 Settembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A proposito di Brook. La coppia usopp e chopper nella saga di thriller bark raggiunse una comicità epica! Dio mio quante risate. All'inizio mi aveva un po' deluso come saga, rivedendola poi sono morto dal ridere, nonostante non sia una delle migliori, è una di quelle che più apprezzo, tra l'altro il finale con Zoro Vs Kuma, raggiunse un'epicità da panico.



Secondo me quella saga ha dato l'idea di essere mediocre solo perché il villain non era all'altezza. Gekko Moria è stato uno dei peggior cattivi che io abbia mai visto in un opera. Come lo è forse anche Barbanera. E' chiaro che questi sarà l'ostacolo principale per l'ascesa di Rufy, quindi probabilmente l'ultimo villain oltre al governo mondiale. Beh, non lo trovo quadrato. Il villain principale in un'Opera deve risultare sia più affascinante esteticamente sia più intelligente/pieno di ideali, per quanto contorti. Il Barbanera proposto da Oda mi sembra un personaggio dalle fattezze inavvicinabili e privo di motivazioni interessanti. La sua stessa personalità è semplicemente rozza e a livello mentale non sembra tenere il passo anche con i personaggi meno intelligenti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Secondo me quella saga ha dato l'idea di essere mediocre solo perché il villain non era all'altezza. Gekko Moria è stato uno dei peggior cattivi che io abbia mai visto in un opera. Come lo è forse anche Barbanera. E' chiaro che questi sarà l'ostacolo principale per l'ascesa di Rufy, quindi probabilmente l'ultimo villain oltre al governo mondiale. Beh, non lo trovo quadrato. Il villain principale in un'Opera deve risultare sia più affascinante esteticamente sia più intelligente/pieno di ideali, per quanto contorti. Il Barbanera proposto da Oda mi sembra un personaggio dalle fattezze inavvicinabili e privo di motivazioni interessanti. La sua stessa personalità è semplicemente rozza e a livello mentale non sembra tenere il passo anche con i personaggi meno intelligenti.



Si, credo tu abbia ragione, moria era ridicolo, più che altro il design. Il potere delle ombre era anche un'ottima trovata tra l'altro. Peccato per il combattimento finale dove pilota il gigante come un robot. Non era per nulla all'altezza.

Barbanera non è tanto male dai. Non è detto comunque che sia lui il vero antagonista finale. Magari sarà di passaggio pure lui. L'antogonista di Luffy e ciurma è più il governo mondiale e annessi draghi celesti. Poi c'è anche Akainu in mezzo. Sono veramente curioso di vedere i progressi di Koby in marina tra l'altro, non è escluso che lui possa essere un personaggio fondamentale e tirato in ballo proprio nel finale. One piece è iniziato con lui poi se ci pensi. 

Adesso comunque più che a barbanera penso a Kaido. Cioè, mi sono bastate due vignette per avere orgasmi multipli 
Quanta roba ancora ci aspetta, mamma mia...


----------



## Ba Matte (9 Settembre 2015)

Momento allora faccio anch'io una domanda insidiosa Nami o Nico Robin?


----------



## Renegade (9 Settembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Si, credo tu abbia ragione, moria era ridicolo, più che altro il design. Il potere delle ombre era anche un'ottima trovata tra l'altro. Peccato per il combattimento finale dove pilota il gigante come un robot. Non era per nulla all'altezza.
> 
> Barbanera non è tanto male dai. Non è detto comunque che sia lui il vero antagonista finale. Magari sarà di passaggio pure lui. L'antogonista di Luffy e ciurma è più il governo mondiale e annessi draghi celesti. Poi c'è anche Akainu in mezzo. Sono veramente curioso di vedere i progressi di Koby in marina tra l'altro, non è escluso che lui possa essere un personaggio fondamentale e tirato in ballo proprio nel finale. One piece è iniziato con lui poi se ci pensi.
> 
> ...



Eh sì infatti sembrava più roba da videogioco di Batman. Credo anche Oda si sia reso conto del fallimento del personaggio altrimenti non l'avrebbe fatto proprio morire per mano di Doflamingo. La morte in OP è rara.

Mha, io vedo in Barbanera lo stesso design sbagliato di Gekko Moria. Per intenderci se Barbanera avesse il design di un Ace sarebbe di certo più intrigante per la fanbase.

Io non vedo l'ora di vedere Akainu fatto a pezzi. Ho un conto in sospeso con quel maledetto da Marineford. Per me è possibile che Koby salga di grado. Alla fine lui è la risposta a Rufy come pirata. L'obiettivo di Koby credo sia arrivare all'apice della Marina e cambiare le cose. Può anche darsi sarà colui che arresterà Rufy da Re dei Pirati. 

Sì, Kaido è stato bestiale. Si diceva fosse Barbabianca l'uomo più forte al mondo. Ma fisicamente è il triplo. Sarà sicuramente devastante. Mi preoccupa invece Big Mom. Credo avrà un design da donna obesa da filo-commedia. E a mio avviso non va bene così. Poi non vedo l'ora di vedere lo scontro col rosso.

Tra tutto mi interessa molto sapere se Kuina è davvero morta e cosa è accaduto nei 100 anni.


----------



## Renegade (9 Settembre 2015)

Ba Matte ha scritto:


> Momento allora faccio anch'io una domanda insidiosa Nami o Nico Robin?



La traditrice per eccellenza fino alla fine! Nico Robin è un personaggio abbastanza ''freddo'' pur essendo importantissima per la trama. Comunque forse erano meglio entrambe prima dei due anni a livello fisico.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Settembre 2015)

Anche io preferisco Nami. Si aggiungerà un'altra donna in ciurma? Non credo rimaranno solo loro due, ad ora però non si vede proprio niente all'orizzonte. Sarebbe stato carino aggiungere la tizia dei fantasmi di thriller bark, però aveva un background un po' povero. Nessuna storia dietro. Tutti i membri della ciurma hanno un passato coi controcazzi

Kuina comunque è morta Renegade, la gente nei flashback di Oda di norma muore sempre sul serio se non ci sono evidenze contrarie come fu per Sabo, li si vide proprio Dragon salvare qualcuno che era evidente fosse lui. Sarebbe divertente però vedere la reazione di Zoro


----------



## Renegade (9 Settembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Anche io preferisco Nami. Si aggiungerà un'altra donna in ciurma? Non credo rimaranno solo loro due, ad ora però non si vede proprio niente all'orizzonte. Sarebbe stato carino aggiungere la tizia dei fantasmi di thriller bark, però aveva un background un po' povero. Nessuna storia dietro. Tutti i membri della ciurma hanno un passato coi controcazzi
> 
> Kuina comunque è morta Renegade, la gente nei flashback di Oda di norma muore sempre sul serio se non ci sono evidenze contrarie come fu per Sabo, li si vide proprio Dragon salvare qualcuno che era evidente fosse lui. Sarebbe divertente però vedere la reazione di Zoro



Sì ma te non hai letto le centinaia di teorie del web. Del tipo che Kuina è diventata Crocodile graize a Ivankov.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sì ma te non hai letto le centinaia di teorie del web. Del tipo che Kuina è diventata Crocodile graize a Ivankov.





Comunque mi hai fatto ricordare un'altra cosa da scoprire di OP. Il segreto di Crocodile quale sarà mai?


----------



## Renegade (9 Settembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque mi hai fatto ricordare un'altra cosa da scoprire di OP. Il segreto di Crocodile quale sarà mai?



Eh appunto può essere questo. Dev'essere in relazione a Ivankov quindi anche se non è Kuina, è molto probabile che prima di diventare Crocodile fosse una donna. Altrimenti non si capirebbe perché proprio Ivankov dovrebbe essere il personaggio a conoscenza di questo. E se ci pensi non abbiamo mai visto flashback di Crocodile da giovane. O se li abbiam visti non era ''inquadrato'' in faccia.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Settembre 2015)

Qualcuno mi puó fare un riassunto (sotto il tasto spoiler) dal cap 785 al 799??


----------



## 2515 (10 Settembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi puó fare un riassunto (sotto il tasto spoiler) dal cap 785 al 799??





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Faccio una cosa molto breve, quanto basta a farti venir voglia di leggere, soprattutto l'ultimo.
Rufy usa il Gear 4 per affrontare Doflamingo e lo mette in crisi e quasi sconfiggendolo, ma poi il tempo finisce e Rufy non ha la forza neanche di stare in piedi, ha bisogno di 10 minuti per riprendersi. Allora Doflamingo si mette a dargli la caccia, ma tutti i vari combattenti e civili di Dessrosa si mettono a sbarrargli la strada. Alla fine Rufy si riprende. Doflamingo spiega che c'è un livello superiore dei frutti del diavolo chiamato "Risveglio" (come le guardie di Impel Down che avevano lo Zoo-zoo di questo tipo, che si riprendevano subito e guarivano in pochissimo tempo dalle ferite tornando a combattere nel pieno delle forze) e che Doflamingo lo ha sbloccato, questo gli permette di influenzare non solo il suo corpo ma anche tutto ciò che lo circonda e trasforma tutto l'ambiente circostante in fili con cui può attaccare, interi edifici quindi mutati in fili del suo frutto del diavolo. Rufy riesce comunque a vincere usando ancora il Gear 4 e col suo ultimo attacco quasi spezza in due l'isola.

Fujitora in mondovisione chiede scusa a nome della Marina al re di Dessrosa dicendo che è stata colpa del governo se Doflamingo ha potuto tiranneggiare indisturbato per tanto tempo e che è solo merito dei pirati se è stato fermato. Questo manda in bestia Akainu i gli astri della saggezza perché così la Marina ci fa una figura pessima, ma Akainu è comunque furibondo con gli astri della saggezza perché pensano solo a coprirsi la faccia e a seguire gli ordini dei draghi celesti. Akainu dice a FUjitora di non presentarsi alla marina senza la testa di Rufy e Law.

Nei giorni a seguire Sabo spiega ai compagni di Rufy che, dopo essere stato salvato da Dragon, aveva perso la memoria di chi fosse, l'unica cosa rimasta in lui era il fatto di non voler tornare dalla sua famiglia. Ma quando lesse della morte di Ace lo shock riportò in lui tutti i ricordi e cadde in una disperazione assoluta, ecco perché non partecipò alla guerra di Marineford.

Intanto viene presentato anche Kaidou, uno dei 4 imperatori, ed è una bestia mostruosa, si è buttato da un'isola del cielo e si è schiantato al suolo per provare a suicidarsi ma ne è uscito senza un graffio. Infatti è un tale mostro che hanno provato ad ucciderlo in tantissimi modi, ma le corde al collo si rompevano, le asce alla testa si infrangevano, nulla poteva ucciderlo. A quel punto provare ad uccidersi è diventato un hobby per lui, ma non riesce neanche a farsi un graffio.

Fujitora attacca la ciurma, ma Rufy decide di combatterlo e non scappare. Alla fine Rufy viene portato via a forza ma Fujitora rimane colpito dalla bontà e dall'onestà di Rufy, viene rivelato che si è accecato da solo a quanto pare. Alla fine Rufy viene portato sulla nave di Orlumbus, semplicemente enorme (anche Hajrudin, il gigante del colosseo, è piccolo al confronto). Hajrudin dichiara anche che ha contattato 4 suoi amici mercenari che sono anch'essi giganti e che vogliono ritrovare tutti gli altri giganti per riformare la ciurma dei pirati guerrieri giganti (quella di Dori e Brogi e di Oimo e Karsee). Dopodiché Orlumbus (che è capitano di una flotta di 56 navi con 4300 uomini in tutto) dice che i vari capitani e combattenti del colosseo hanno preso una decisione mentre Rufy e gli altri riposavano e di aver scelto un'ordine per le loro ciurme. La prima è quella di Cavendish con 75 uomini, la seconda quella di Bartolomeo con 56 uomini, la terza quella di Sai con 1000 uomini, la quarta con Ideo con 4 uomini, Leo con i 200 combattenti della tribù Tontatta, Hajrudin con 4 giganti e, presto, anche tutti gli altri giganti sparsi per il mondo (come ho detto prima), e infine Orlumbus coi suoi 4300 uomini. Bartolomeo chiede a Rufy di bere del sake con i sette capitani in questione per suggellare una rapporto padre-figlio e di prendere te loro ciurme come ciurme subordinate di quella dei Mugiwara, formando una flotta di 5600 uomini con Rufy come capitano (in pratica in modo simile a Barbabianca)


----------



## Jino (10 Settembre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> "Non muovere un muscolo, Kizaru"
> "Uh, Benn Beckman" e Kizaru mani in alto, e zitto....


----------



## 2515 (10 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Eh sì infatti sembrava più roba da videogioco di Batman. Credo anche Oda si sia reso conto del fallimento del personaggio altrimenti non l'avrebbe fatto proprio morire per mano di Doflamingo. La morte in OP è rara.
> 
> Mha, io vedo in Barbanera lo stesso design sbagliato di Gekko Moria. Per intenderci se Barbanera avesse il design di un Ace sarebbe di certo più intrigante per la fanbase.
> 
> ...



Guarda che Gekko Moria non è mica morto eh. Doflamingo ha detto chiaramente che a un certo punto è scomparso nel nulla, poi Oda ha chiarito che è stato salvato da Absalom che lo ha fatto sparire col potere del suo frutto del diavolo.

Barbanera nel design non sarà granché, ma dire che è stupido è un errore, il suo problema è l'arroganza, ma si è dimostrato molto lungimirante e scaltro visto tutto quello che ha ottenuto, per di più adesso ha pure Kuzan come alleato ed è tutto dire.

Spero che nel capitolo 800 venga suggellata la flotta di Rufy, anche perché ne avrà bisogno nelle battaglie contro avversari dotati di un esercito valido, come gli Yonkou (tra cui Barbanera che sarà uno dei nemici finali e Kaidou stesso) e la Marina.
Ci vedo anche Jinbei con una ciurma di uomini pesce e, quando Rufy avrà abbastanza influenza e potere, anche Hancock con la sua ciurma di amazzoni ad unirsi a lui (quando Rufy potrà disporre la sua "protezione" all'isola delle Kuja). In fondo lui ha detto che avrebbe preso l'isola degli uomini pesce sotto la propria protezione, quindi dovrà lasciare qualcuno in sua vece nella zona, e chi meglio di Jinbei?
La sua flotta avrebbe fondamentalmente questa funzione, difendere i territori in cui Rufy è stato e andrà e in cui la popolazione sarà a lui favorevole.

Io comunque sono dell'idea che Zoro abbia bisogno di una spada di livello più alto, una delle 12 più potenti e sarei dell'idea di fargli prendere la prima Kitetsu al posto della terza, che al momento è la sua spada più "scarsa" e anche l'unica sacrificabile, visto che quella di Kuina è imprescindibile e la Shusui è la più recente.


----------



## hiei87 (10 Settembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


>



Anche il tipo che hai in avatar non scherzava.
In generale uno dei pregi di One Piece è quello di avere tantissimi personaggi importanti e ben caratterizzati. In altri manga non è così.
Per dire, ho amato i Saint Seya, però Seya ai miei occhi era odioso e anonimo. Di Tsubasa non parlo perchè rischierei il ban.
In Dragon Ball attorno a Goku ruotano diversi personaggi (quasi tutti forse più caratterizzati di lui). Ciascuno ha qualche sprazzo, poi torna nell'anonimato. Raramente, a parte il cattivone di turno, c'è qualcuno tra i personaggi principali il cui potere si avvicina a quello di Goku, o comunque la cui storia riesca ad attirare l'attenzione. A sprazzi Gohan, Trunks, Piccolo e Vegeta, addirittura Tensinhan all'inizio, ma giusto per qualche numero, poi tornano a fare i comprimari e a collezionare figuracce.
In One Piece c'è una marea di personaggi che magari sono stati presentati soltanto in qualche vignetta nei primi numeri, ma che potenzialmente potrebbero avere una forza pari o superiore a quella dei protagonisti, e che, anche solo dal poco che sappiamo di loro, non vediamo l'ora di ritrovare in azione.
Poi i misteri, le teorie...E' bello leggere One Piece, ma è ancora più bello parlarne e farsi le pippe mentali su ciò che potrà accadere in futuro...


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Settembre 2015)

Non lo seguo fedelmente ma un pò lo conosco, non mi pare abbia grandi contenuti in realtà. Il tema del viaggio è espresso meglio in molte altre opere imho, Kino no Tabi volendo restare in Giappone.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Settembre 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. Grazie mille


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Settembre 2015)

Scommetto che degli attuali 4 Imperatori (Shanks, Kaido, Big Mom e Barbanera) rimarrà solo quest'ultimo...


----------



## Renegade (10 Settembre 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Guarda che Gekko Moria non è mica morto eh. Doflamingo ha detto chiaramente che a un certo punto è scomparso nel nulla, poi Oda ha chiarito che è stato salvato da Absalom che lo ha fatto sparire col potere del suo frutto del diavolo.
> 
> Barbanera nel design non sarà granché, ma dire che è stupido è un errore, il suo problema è l'arroganza, ma si è dimostrato molto lungimirante e scaltro visto tutto quello che ha ottenuto, per di più adesso ha pure Kuzan come alleato ed è tutto dire.
> 
> ...



Mi era sfuggito questo update su Moria. Allora è proprio rarissimo il concetto di morte in OP. Comunque sia ho spiegato perché non ritengo Barbanera molto credibile come uno dei villain finale. In ogni opera il villain deve essere più affascinante nell'aspetto e più arguto mentalmente rispetto ai buoni. Barbanera non mi sembra rispecchiare né l'una né l'altra categoria. Forse è più simile allo stereotipo del pirata rozzo e attaccato al potere. Avrebbe dovuto avere un design più pulito e una personalità più sobria, secondo me. Per il resto concordo su tutto. Jinbei dovrà essere uno degli uomini chiave di un eventuale flotta di Rufy. E' proprio a livello di trama che va ad intrecciarsi. L'isola degli uomini pesce avrà una parte rilevante.



hiei87 ha scritto:


> Anche il tipo che hai in avatar non scherzava.
> In generale uno dei pregi di One Piece è quello di avere tantissimi personaggi importanti e ben caratterizzati. In altri manga non è così.
> Per dire, ho amato i Saint Seya, però Seya ai miei occhi era odioso e anonimo. Di Tsubasa non parlo perchè rischierei il ban.
> In Dragon Ball attorno a Goku ruotano diversi personaggi (quasi tutti forse più caratterizzati di lui). Ciascuno ha qualche sprazzo, poi torna nell'anonimato. Raramente, a parte il cattivone di turno, c'è qualcuno tra i personaggi principali il cui potere si avvicina a quello di Goku, o comunque la cui storia riesca ad attirare l'attenzione. A sprazzi Gohan, Trunks, Piccolo e Vegeta, addirittura Tensinhan all'inizio, ma giusto per qualche numero, poi tornano a fare i comprimari e a collezionare figuracce.
> ...



Ecco, è quel che dicevo. Oda non ha lasciato un solo pg nell'anonimato. Ha saputo dare carisma e un significato a tutti loro, ma soprattutto una storia.



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Scommetto che degli attuali 4 Imperatori (Shanks, Kaido, Big Mom e Barbanera) rimarrà solo quest'ultimo...



Sì purtroppo. Che Kaido e Big Mom cadano non mi importa più di tanto. Mi dispiacerà molto per Shanks, di cui secondo me non è stata ancora mostrata la reale potenza. Probabilmente avrà l'haki del Re più potente di tutto il manga. Per me Oda farà morire Shanks per mano di Barbanera, causando uno shock in Rufy come accaduto con Ace.

Comunque ho trovato una teoria molto interessante ieri sera sull'evoluzione della storia di One Piece e l'eventuale finale. Tutti i tasselli mi sembrano incastrarsi terribilmente. Chiunque voglia leggerla cerchi questo su google, testualmente, perché non posso linkare da regolamento:

*Teoria: One Piece Galaxy La volontà ereditata
*
Cliccate il primo risultato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Settembre 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Akainu che si beve gli Astri è il Top!
Cmq per me almeno uno dei 5 saprà combattere (credo il bestione biondo), non possono essere 5 diplomatici.

Rufy insomma si attrezza per battere e diventare un Imperatore...



Cmq il cap 597 segnava la fine della prima metà di One Piece ed è impossibile che finisca l'opera per l'episodio 1200...credo ci vorranno altri 10 anni per finirlo (dal 97 al 2011 la prima parte, dal 2011 al 2025 la seconda??) e di roba ce ne sta ancora tanta...l'isola dei spadaccini, l'isola dei Giganti, la battaglia finale (Oda ha detto che sarà forse l'ultima o penultima saga dove ci sarà uno scontro tipo Marineford), i Rivoluzionari e altre tante saghe...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Mi era sfuggito questo update su Moria. Allora è proprio rarissimo il concetto di morte in OP. Comunque sia ho spiegato perché non ritengo Barbanera molto credibile come uno dei villain finale. In ogni opera il villain deve essere più affascinante nell'aspetto e più arguto mentalmente rispetto ai buoni. Barbanera non mi sembra rispecchiare né l'una né l'altra categoria. Forse è più simile allo stereotipo del pirata rozzo e attaccato al potere. Avrebbe dovuto avere un design più pulito e una personalità più sobria, secondo me. Per il resto concordo su tutto. Jinbei dovrà essere uno degli uomini chiave di un eventuale flotta di Rufy. E' proprio a livello di trama che va ad intrecciarsi. L'isola degli uomini pesce avrà una parte rilevante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Però sta facendo troppo Barbanera, sarebbe più giusto che cada per mano di Akainu (sennò che cattivo è se non combina niente???).
Ora leggo la teoria

EDIT: fatto...dico che vorrei sposare quell'utente...mi trovo d'accordo al 100% ed è l'opinione/teoria che mi ha colpito in 6 anni che seguo One Piece e che ho letto migliaia di commenti.
E grazie Renegade per avercelo fatto notare.


----------



## Renegade (10 Settembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Però sta facendo troppo Barbanera, sarebbe più giusto che cada per mano di Akainu (sennò che cattivo è se non combina niente???).
> Ora leggo la teoria
> 
> EDIT: fatto...dico che vorrei sposare quell'utente...mi trovo d'accordo al 100% ed è l'opinione/teoria che mi ha colpito in 6 anni che seguo One Piece e che ho letto migliaia di commenti.
> E grazie Renegade per avercelo fatto notare.



Fabry non pensavo fossi così dentro OP ahahaha... Cmq... Ho deciso di condividerla perché quando l'ho letta sono rimasto decisamente stupito. 

Come tutti voi saprete si legge di TUTTO su One Piece a livello di teorie. Spesso si va su delle semplici congetture o su delle cose assurde. Questa teoria però sembra così realistica, così azzeccata, così incastrata bene che sembra quasi uno spoiler clamoroso.


----------



## Butcher (10 Settembre 2015)

Non mi è mai piaciuto (a parte da bambino). Trovo che i disegni siano troppo infantili (ed enormemente semplificati, cosa che odio), così come la storia.


----------



## Renegade (10 Settembre 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Non mi è mai piaciuto (a parte da bambino). Trovo che i disegni siano troppo infantili (ed enormemente semplificati, cosa che odio), così come la storia.



I disegni più che infantili sono stravaganti ed eccessivi nel loro genere. Ma che la storia di OP sia infantile...


----------



## Renegade (10 Settembre 2015)

[MENTION=86]alcyppa[/MENTION] @hiei87 @Z A Z A' @Stanis La Rochelle @BB7 @2515 Leggete quella teoria e ditemi cosa ne pensate!


----------



## Butcher (10 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> I disegni più che infantili sono stravaganti ed eccessivi nel loro genere. Ma che la storia di OP sia infantile...



Bha, son gusti.


----------



## BB7 (10 Settembre 2015)

La conoscevo già, l'ho letta da QUI.

Anche secondo me quadra tutto talmente bene che deve andare per forza così.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Settembre 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Non mi è mai piaciuto (a parte da bambino). Trovo che i disegni siano troppo infantili (ed enormemente semplificati, cosa che odio), *così come la storia*.





Renegade ha scritto:


> I disegni più che infantili sono stravaganti ed eccessivi nel loro genere. Ma che la storia di OP sia infantile...



Io sono d'accordo con Butcher. Più che altro la trovo molto poco autoriale, sembra fatta su misura e per misura dei fan.


----------



## hiei87 (10 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> [MENTION=86]alcyppa[/MENTION] @hiei87 @Z A Z A' @Stanis La Rochelle @BB7 @2515 Leggete quella teoria e ditemi cosa ne pensate!



L'avevo letta tempo fa...è plausibile. Ora, non so quanto sia possibile per un fan entrare nella mente di Oda, tant'è che sugli eventi principali finora l'autore ha quasi sempre spiazzato tutti, però sicuramente quelli è una tesi sensata. Stiamo a vedere. 
Intanto anche oggi pausa...Quel manga finirò di leggerlo passati i 40...


----------



## alcyppa (10 Settembre 2015)

lo sapevo che questo topic sarebbe degenerato molto in fretta con post che via via diventano sempre più chilometrici.


----------



## Jino (10 Settembre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> L'avevo letta tempo fa...è plausibile. Ora, non so quanto sia possibile per un fan entrare nella mente di Oda, tant'è che sugli eventi principali finora l'autore ha quasi sempre spiazzato tutti, però sicuramente quelli è una tesi sensata. Stiamo a vedere.
> Intanto anche oggi pausa...Quel manga finirò di leggerlo passati i 40...



Tempo fa parlava avrebbe fatto circa un centinaio di volumi. Io credo nella sua testa non andremo lontano da questo numero, non credo proprio voglia rischiare di tediare la gente inventado cose non programmate pur di tirare lungo. Lui in testa ha già tutto, sa che numericamente di arriva li. Quindi circa 5-7 anno ancora  Minimo!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Settembre 2015)

Ho letto la teoria. Veramente molto bella, se Oda seguisse quegli incipit il capolavoro sarebbe compiuto. Speriamo che tenga botta, il finale è fondamentale. Un finale del cavolo è in grado di rovinare tutto.


----------



## Jino (10 Settembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho letto la teoria. Veramente molto bella, se Oda seguisse quegli incipit il capolavoro sarebbe compiuto. Speriamo che tenga botta, il finale è fondamentale. Un finale del cavolo è in grado di rovinare tutto.



Sono d'accordo, tranne qualche piccolo calo nella trama qua e la è stato un fumetto di altissimo livello, in tutti i sensi. Il finale diventa decisivo, non può e non deve deludere.


----------



## hiei87 (10 Settembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Tempo fa parlava avrebbe fatto circa un centinaio di volumi. Io credo nella sua testa non andremo lontano da questo numero, non credo proprio voglia rischiare di tediare la gente inventado cose non programmate pur di tirare lungo. Lui in testa ha già tutto, sa che numericamente di arriva li. Quindi circa 5-7 anno ancora  Minimo!



Ricordo che dopo Marineford, quindi nel 2010, disse che si era giunti a metà del manga. Qualche anno dopo ha detto la stessa cosa, salvo poi cambiare nuovamente. Vediamo...come dici te minimo 5-7 anni ci vorranno. Altrimenti , se avrò un figlio, è capace che mi ritroverò un giorno a leggere one piece con lui...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Settembre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ricordo che dopo Marineford, quindi nel 2010, disse che si era giunti a metà del manga. Qualche anno dopo ha detto la stessa cosa, salvo poi cambiare nuovamente. Vediamo...come dici te minimo 5-7 anni ci vorranno. Altrimenti , se avrò un figlio, è capace che mi ritroverò un giorno a leggere one piece con lui...



None! Nel 2011 precisamente all'episodio 516 che corrisponde al capitolo 597 del manga. Quindi, 14 anni per la prima parte e credo altri 14 per la seconda...


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Settembre 2015)

Ok ho recuperato i capitoli 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



"Come ottenere una flotta da 5600 membri in poche semplici mosse" una guida a cura di Monkey D. Rufy.


----------



## 2515 (11 Settembre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ok ho recuperato i capitoli
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aggiungici Jinbei e gli uomini pesce a lui fedeli, Hancock e le Kuja...

E poi mi chiedo dove cavolo siano finiti Marco e gli altri seguaci di Barbabianca, considerando che Rufy è suo fratello potrebbero anche schierarsi con lui (anche solo per combattere Barbanera e i suoi per vendetta).

Poi chiamalo semplice, se Oda non ufficializza la flotta dopo aver impiegato OLTRE 2 ANNI per la saga di Dessrosa si merita una valanga di calci nei denti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Settembre 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Aggiungici Jinbei e gli uomini pesce a lui fedeli, Hancock e le Kuja...
> 
> E poi mi chiedo dove cavolo siano finiti Marco e gli altri seguaci di Barbabianca, considerando che Rufy è suo fratello potrebbero anche schierarsi con lui (anche solo per combattere Barbanera e i suoi per vendetta).
> 
> Poi chiamalo semplice, se Oda non ufficializza la flotta dopo aver impiegato OLTRE 2 ANNI per la saga di Dessrosa si merita una valanga di calci nei denti.



Con il cap 799 é finita Dressrosa?

Un altra cosa...ma ora a chr volume sta?


----------



## 2515 (12 Settembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Con il cap 799 é finita Dressrosa?



In pratica sì, sono ancora lì ma adesso salperanno dopo che Rufy avrà risposto. Anche perché senza la nave qualcuno lo dovrà accompagnare, forse uno dei sette che vogliono fare i comandati di flotta.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Settembre 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Aggiungici Jinbei e gli uomini pesce a lui fedeli, Hancock e le Kuja...
> 
> E poi mi chiedo dove cavolo siano finiti Marco e gli altri seguaci di Barbabianca, considerando che Rufy è suo fratello potrebbero anche schierarsi con lui (anche solo per combattere Barbanera e i suoi per vendetta).
> 
> Poi chiamalo semplice, se Oda non ufficializza la flotta dopo aver impiegato OLTRE 2 ANNI per la saga di Dessrosa si merita una valanga di calci nei denti.



Con Marco eravamo rimasti che avrebbero continuato ad esistere come pirati di Barbabianca,se non erro.
Sono alleati,ma non credo che si uniranno ufficialmente alla flotta,altrimenti sarebbero quasi invincibili.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Settembre 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> In pratica sì, sono ancora lì ma adesso salperanno dopo che Rufy avrà risposto. Anche perché senza la nave qualcuno lo dovrà accompagnare, forse uno dei sette che vogliono fare i comandati di flotta.



Ok...cmq non é possibile che Aokiji é un alleato di Barbanera...lo vedo meglio con Dragon.


----------



## 2515 (12 Settembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ok...cmq non é possibile che Aokiji é un alleato di Barbanera...lo vedo meglio con Dragon.



No no, sono alleati. I cinque astri della saggezza hanno confermato che Aokiji è alleato con Barbanera.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Settembre 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> No no, sono alleati. I cinque astri della saggezza hanno confermato che Aokiji è alleato con Barbanera.



Ora si, ma spero sia tutta una mossa dei Rivoluzionari di Dragon...


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Settembre 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> No no, sono alleati. I cinque astri della saggezza hanno confermato che Aokiji è alleato con Barbanera.



Francamente non capisco perché. Non mi sembrano due caratteri compatibili.
Detto ciò,la ciurma di Teach sta diventando sempre più illegale.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Settembre 2015)

A me pare scontato che Kuzan abbia un rapporto molto opportunista con Barbanera, non certo una vera alleanza. 

Comunque sono abbastanza certo che Luffy rifiuterà l'offerta ricevuta nell'ultimo capitolo. Per come gli è stata posta la domanda mi sembra naturale il suo rifiuto. Alla fine accetterà, ma sarà qualcosa di leggermente diverso, nella sostanza ci sarà la flotta, ma con dei termini differenti a mio avviso.


----------



## Hellscream (12 Settembre 2015)

Volevo scaricarmi le stagioni, che ho visto solo a spezzoni.

Poi ho visto che sono 92 GB di roba...


----------



## Sherlocked (14 Settembre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Francamente non capisco perché. Non mi sembrano due caratteri compatibili.
> Detto ciò,la ciurma di Teach sta diventando sempre più illegale.



Ci sarà qualcosa sotto.

Comunque non so se Rufy accetterà, in questi termini magari no, stabilirà lui come fare questa alleanza/subordinazione...


----------



## 2515 (16 Settembre 2015)

Come previsto, Rufy rifiuta perché non vuole privare i 7 capitani e i loro uomini della loro libertà per servire lui e preferirebbe averli tutti come amici e basta, lasciandoli liberi di fare ciò che gli pare senza essere sotto la sua bandiera. E allora se ne fregano tutti e sette e brindano lo stesso alla formazione della flotta di Mugiwara. Hanno capito subito l'antifona e hanno fatto come il loro nuovo capitano, se ne sono fregati della sua opinione.

Comunque bene era ora, adesso sono curioso di vedere le reazioni del mondo intero quando si saprà che Rufy adesso ha 5600 uomini oltre alla sua ciurma. Di certo c'è bisogno di un aumento di taglie, vedere Zoro con quella miseria è oltremodo offensivo.

Ma francamente sono stufo, mi sembra che Zoro finora non abbia ancora incontrato un vero avversario dai tempi di Enies Lobby, ogni volta che decide di fare sul serio ci mette 5 secondi a vincere, mi sembra che abbia mostrato molto poco di ciò che sa fare.


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Come previsto, Rufy rifiuta perché non vuole privare i 7 capitani e i loro uomini della loro libertà per servire lui e preferirebbe averli tutti come amici e basta, lasciandoli liberi di fare ciò che gli pare senza essere sotto la sua bandiera. E allora se ne fregano tutti e sette e brindano lo stesso alla formazione della flotta di Mugiwara. Hanno capito subito l'antifona e hanno fatto come il loro nuovo capitano, se ne sono fregati della sua opinione.
> 
> Comunque bene era ora, adesso sono curioso di vedere le reazioni del mondo intero quando si saprà che Rufy adesso ha 5600 uomini oltre alla sua ciurma. Di certo c'è bisogno di un aumento di taglie, vedere Zoro con quella miseria è oltremodo offensivo.
> 
> Ma francamente sono stufo, mi sembra che Zoro finora non abbia ancora incontrato un vero avversario dai tempi di Enies Lobby, ogni volta che decide di fare sul serio ci mette 5 secondi a vincere, mi sembra che abbia mostrato molto poco di ciò che sa fare.



La vera cosa interessante del capitolo è sicuramente il fatto che Oda preannuncia uno nuovo grande incidente!


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Settembre 2015)

A questo punto Rufy comincia veramente ad approcciarsi al livello di imperatore.
Ora però le cose si complicano: ha "rubato" l'isola degli uomini pesce a Big Mom e sconfitto un prezioso partner di Kaido. Due imperatori contro allo stesso tempo è un'impresa proibitiva.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Settembre 2015)

Avete letto l'ultimo capitolo? C'è un grande ritorno a quanto pare.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Il tizio del cp0 è Lucci sicuro! C'è anche il piccione! Mi ha fatto morire la taglia di Chopper aggiornata, da 50 a 100 berry


----------



## Jino (24 Settembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Avete letto l'ultimo capitolo? C'è un grande ritorno a quanto pare.
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



Si carino l'ultimo capitolo


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Settembre 2015)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Lucci 
La nave di Bartolomeo  
I nuovi poster  
Ah,attenzione al poster di Sanji perché potrebbe rivelarsi molto importante...


----------



## BB7 (24 Settembre 2015)

Cosa nasconde il poster di Sanji??? Un altro mistero xD


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Settembre 2015)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Cosa nasconde il poster di Sanji??? Un altro mistero xD





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Secondo una teoria piuttosto popolare Sanji sarebbe in realtà di origini nobili,più precisamente sarebbe il principe di Lvneel (stesso regno di Noland).
Chissà


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Ottobre 2015)

Ho recuperato ora le ultime 2 puntate di One Piece. Stupende!

Veniamo a conoscenza del Flottaro Weeble, fortissimo, ma brutto design...

Finalmente rivediamo i Rivoluzionari e credo (e spero) che si risolverà con un nulla di fatto l'intreccio con Teach (o magari Kuzan tradisce BN andando con Dragon!).

Per il resto speriamo che sia breve e piacevole l'avventura su Zou. Magari una saga alla Water Seven per poi vedere, fra 2 saghe, lo spettacolo a Wanokuni!


----------



## BB7 (11 Ottobre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ho recuperato ora le ultime 2 puntate di One Piece. Stupende!
> 
> Veniamo a conoscenza del Flottaro Weeble, fortissimo, ma brutto design...
> 
> ...



Questa di Zou sarà una saga lunga invece, per molti motivi. Ad esempio perchè i due samurai (o quello che sono) dicono che il loro amico Ninja si trova li e che la loro destinazione in un certo senso è quella. Poi perchè in un'intervista fatta a Oda si intravede il libro riguardante Zou ed è bello grosso (Oda scrive le storie come libri e poi fa i disegni)


----------



## hiei87 (12 Ottobre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ho recuperato ora le ultime 2 puntate di One Piece. Stupende!
> 
> Veniamo a conoscenza del Flottaro Weeble, fortissimo, ma brutto design...
> 
> ...


Weeble con la madre al seguito sono inguardabili come design, ma sono un palese omaggio a Toriyama e i suoi Bu e Babidy.
Comunque ora ci sono veramente troppo fronti aperti...Soltanto con quelli mostrati negli ultimi 3 o 4 capitoli, Oda avrebbe del materiale per i prossimi 3 anni...


----------



## BB7 (12 Ottobre 2015)




----------



## Jino (13 Ottobre 2015)

BB7 ha scritto:


>



Mi sa che anni fa quando disse ci sarebbero stati circa un centinaio di numeri va rivisto, per me va ben oltre, a meno che non chiuda in fretta e furia, cosa spero non accada.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Gennaio 2016)

Forse sta settimana sapremo finalmente qualcosa di più su Sanji. Ultimamente va veramente a rilento Oda. Intanto nella versione animata è apparso il gear 4! 

Onestamente però rivorrei tanto una saga di "esplorazione" di un mondo super strano e figo. Roba tipo skypea. Punk Hazard un po' ci si è avvicinata, Dress Rosa è stata tutt'altro e su Zou ci rimarranno poco e niente alla fine. Sembrava promettere bene come ambientazione, ma sarà solo una breve tappa.


----------



## Jino (20 Gennaio 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Forse sta settimana sapremo finalmente qualcosa di più su Sanji. Ultimamente va veramente a rilento Oda. Intanto nella versione animata è apparso il gear 4!
> 
> Onestamente però rivorrei tanto una saga di "esplorazione" di un mondo super strano e figo. Roba tipo skypea. Punk Hazard un po' ci si è avvicinata, Dress Rosa è stata tutt'altro e su Zou ci rimarranno poco e niente alla fine. Sembrava promettere bene come ambientazione, ma sarà solo una breve tappa.



Purtoppo si, negli ultimi tempi le pause sono state davvero troppe!!!


----------



## Marco23 (16 Aprile 2016)

Jack è stato pompato per nulla


----------



## Jino (16 Aprile 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Jack è stato pompato per nulla



A me non piaceva per niente. Alla fine mi è piaciuto sia andata cosi


----------



## Marco23 (16 Aprile 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> A me non piaceva per niente. Alla fine mi è piaciuto sia andata cosi



Non piaceva neanche a me, ma resta il fatto che una calamità di kaido non può essere così debole


----------



## Jino (16 Aprile 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Non piaceva neanche a me, ma resta il fatto che una calamità di kaido non può essere così debole



Debole...oddio...non è che sia stato sconfitto da una cosa da niente 

E poi chissà Kaido quanti altri grossi subordinati avrà.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Aprile 2016)

Gli ultimi capitoli sono stati veramente meravigliosi, c'è tanta di quella roba dentro. Dal modo per arrivare a Raftel, l'incontro dei regnanti, la vicenda Sanji e Big Mom, la vicenda Kaido e pure i rivoluzionari!!

Per me si intrecceranno tante cose in un'unica mega saga della madonna 



Marco23 ha scritto:


> Non piaceva neanche a me, ma resta il fatto che una calamità di kaido non può essere così debole



Era comunque ferito e provato dallo scontro con ammiragli e vice per la vicenda doflamingo. Roba mica da ridere insomma.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Aprile 2016)

Letto l'ultimo capitolo.

Kaido è incazzato nero con Rufy e Law 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Kidd è stato letteralmente disintegrato dall'imperatore, chissà se in futuro anche lui farà parte dell'alleanza con Rufy, spero proprio di si!
Nel frattempo si vede la promessa sposa di Sanji, sono convinto che ci sarà da ridere di gusto per me nella saga con Big Mom! Sarà qualcosa di diverso dal solito.


----------



## Jino (22 Aprile 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Letto l'ultimo capitolo.
> 
> Kaido è incazzato nero con Rufy e Law
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



>Tra l'altro non si capisce bene perchè Kidd sia da Kaido, aveva detto il suo obiettivo fosse Shanks il rosso. Mah, ne capiremo di più nel corso del prossimo anno. Ad ogni modo negli ultimi mesi Oda ha messo sul fuoco tanta di quella roba, è chiaro che ci si avvicina ad una fase molto cruciale del fumetto, direi una fase pre-finale. Quasi tutti i personaggi più importanti del mondo sono stati contemporaneamente tirati in ballo. Tutti gli imperatori, i rivoluzionari, la marina.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Aprile 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> >Tra l'altro non si capisce bene perchè Kidd sia da Kaido, aveva detto il suo obiettivo fosse Shanks il rosso. Mah, ne capiremo di più nel corso del prossimo anno. Ad ogni modo negli ultimi mesi Oda ha messo sul fuoco tanta di quella roba, è chiaro che ci si avvicina ad una fase molto cruciale del fumetto, direi una fase pre-finale. Quasi tutti i personaggi più importanti del mondo sono stati contemporaneamente tirati in ballo. Tutti gli imperatori, i rivoluzionari, la marina.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Lo incontra nel capitolo di presentazione di Kaido, non ricordi? Quando tenta di suicidarsi buttandosi giù da un'isola nel cielo, cade proprio dinanzi all'alleanza Kidd, Apoo e Hawkins. E' presumibile che ci sia stato uno scontro, con qualche tradimento tra l'altro, visto che l'unico distrutto dei 3 è lui e Apoo pare un sottoposto di Kaido ora.


----------



## Jino (23 Aprile 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Lo incontra nel capitolo di presentazione di Kaido, non ricordi? Quando tenta di suicidarsi buttandosi giù da un'isola nel cielo, cade proprio dinanzi all'alleanza Kidd, Apoo e Hawkins. E' presumibile che ci sia stato uno scontro, con qualche tradimento tra l'altro, visto che l'unico distrutto dei 3 è lui e Apoo pare un sottoposto di Kaido ora.



No questa cosa non me la ricordo, va troppo a rilento la faccenda


----------



## Marco23 (25 Aprile 2016)

Ma jack è un uomo pesce o sta solo resistendo? comunque la tipa che deve sposare sanji è una copia di altre 100 ragazze di One Piece


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Aprile 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Grazie a voi adesso ho recuperato i capitoli. Teach non si è appiccicato con Dragon vero?? Dragon e gli altri sono partiti per far casino al Reverie e quel verme di Barbanera ha approfittato per distruggere Baltigo no?


----------



## Marco23 (25 Aprile 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Grazie a voi adesso ho recuperato i capitoli. Teach non si è appiccicato con Dragon vero?? Dragon e gli altri sono partiti per far casino al Reverie e quel verme di Barbanera ha approfittato per distruggere Baltigo no?



Penso che sia l'ipotesi più plausibile


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Maggio 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Mi sa proprio che Sanji è il più scarso della famiglia 
Ma in fondo chissene,è ricominciato Hunter x Hunter e lo ha fatto col BOTTO


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2016)

non so se l'ho mai scritto , nel 2015 sono andato a Tokyo e sono andato nel villaggio di One Piece .. io non ho mai visto il cartone hahaha scusate .


----------



## BB7 (20 Maggio 2016)

Hunter X Hunter


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Maggio 2016)

Ma Oda che aspetta a far ritornare dalla Luna quel burlone di Enel?
Se lo fa ne sarei felicissimo, è il mio preferito di One Piece.


----------



## Jino (30 Maggio 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma Oda che aspetta a far ritornare dalla Luna quel burlone di Enel?
> Se lo fa ne sarei felicissimo, è il mio preferito di One Piece.



Mah, francamente non mi pare un personaggio che potenzialmente potrebbe tornare, sopratutto con un ruolo chiave.


----------



## wfiesso (30 Maggio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mah, francamente non mi pare un personaggio che potenzialmente potrebbe tornare, sopratutto con un ruolo chiave.



a meno che non si sia potenziato anche lui come i mugiwara, altrimenti ora lo seppellirebbero senza troppa fatica


----------



## alcyppa (30 Maggio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> a meno che non si sia potenziato anche lui come i mugiwara, altrimenti ora lo seppellirebbero senza troppa fatica



Più che altro, cosa potrebbe dare ancora alla storia?
Basta dai, ce n'è fin troppa di carne al fuoco ci manca solo che ritorni quello li.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Maggio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> a meno che non si sia potenziato anche lui come i mugiwara, altrimenti ora lo seppellirebbero senza troppa fatica


Ha un frutto assurdo con cui ha fatto sparire Bilca e Angel Island e quasi faceva sparire l'intera Skypiea col Raigou, oltre ad avere il Kenbunshoku Haki più sviluppato del manga, amplificato dal Goro Goro stesso.
Se non avesse incontrato il suo antagonista naturale avrebbe fatto sparire tutti senza neanche sforzarsi troppo.
Se Crocodile a Marineford (prima del time skip) è riuscito a tenere testa ad Akainu, Mihawk e Doflamingo dopo che è stato sconfitto da un pre gear Luffy ad Alabasta, Enel potrebbe benissimo tornare nel manga con qualche asso nella manica in più col suo esercito di automata.


----------



## wfiesso (30 Maggio 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Più che altro, cosa potrebbe dare ancora alla storia?
> Basta dai, ce n'è fin troppa di carne al fuoco ci manca solo che ritorni quello li.



nella storia può risultare solo come "alleato" di qualcuno, sicuramente non avrebbe un ruolo principale, oppure in qualche filler, la mia era piu che altro una considerazione slla sua forza, ora sarebbe sconfitto da quasi tutta la ciurma


----------



## Jino (30 Maggio 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ha un frutto assurdo con cui ha fatto sparire Bilca e Angel Island e quasi faceva sparire l'intera Skypiea col Raigou, oltre ad avere il Kenbunshoku Haki più sviluppato del manga, amplificato dal Goro Goro stesso.
> Se non avesse incontrato il suo antagonista naturale avrebbe fatto sparire tutti senza neanche sforzarsi troppo.
> Se Crocodile a Marineford (prima del time skip) è riuscito a tenere testa ad Akainu, Mihawk e Doflamingo dopo che è stato sconfitto da un pre gear Luffy ad Alabasta, Enel potrebbe benissimo tornare nel manga con qualche asso nella manica in più col suo esercito di automata.



Oda ha sempre considerato il frutto di Ener il frutto divino, il più potente tra i rogia. Appunto ha trovato l'unico che probabilmente lo poteva sconfiggere. Ma ripeto, non saprei manco come inserirlo di nuovo, ma sopratutto c'è talmente tanta carne al fuoco che non ce lo rivedrei per nulla.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Maggio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Oda ha sempre considerato il frutto di Ener il frutto divino, il più potente tra i rogia. Appunto ha trovato l'unico che probabilmente lo poteva sconfiggere. Ma ripeto, non saprei manco come inserirlo di nuovo, ma sopratutto c'è talmente tanta carne al fuoco che non ce lo rivedrei per nulla.


A dire il vero è lo stesso Oda ad aver detto che Enel sarebbe riapparso prima o poi nel Nuovo Mondo, è scritto nel volume speciale One Piece Green.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Marzo 2018)

riuppo un po' il vecchio topic di one piece. Che ne pensate dei nuovi sviluppi?

Io un po' sono deluso, è ancora su alti livelli, ma alcune cose non mi vanno proprio giù



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Prima cosa che non mi è andata giù è vedere luffy in difficoltà contro do flamingo in geart fourth, avrei voluto che lo seccasse subito. Scontro lunghissimo per nulla. La difficoltà riscontrata con doflamingo doveva essere sfruttata ora contro katakuri per dare credibilità ai futuri power up. Non puoi sempre stare in difficoltà e poi sfangarla sempre. La saga di zou mi è piaciuto un sacco, adoro i visoni.Alla fine le parti dove non si combatte sono sempre le migliori. Tra l'altro gli sviluppi futuri per la saga di wa contro Kaido sono magnifici,sicuramente si rivedrà marco. 

Deluso dalla saga di big mom, tutta la manfrina su sanji è patetica, la germa 66 inutile, si poteva anche fare a meno di quel contesto e usare solo come pretesto il poigne griffe per andare a battagliare con lei. Molto bella l'alleanza momentanea con Capone e il ritorno di jinbe, per il resto molto deludente come arco narrativo. Tra l'altro è un brodo allungatissimo. Di roba da raccontare in one piece ce n'è per mille anni, non ha senso allungare e allungare...


----------



## Pit96 (13 Marzo 2018)

Guarda, la penso abbastanza come te



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



la saga di Dressrosa è stata infinita, sono 100 capitoli, vuol dire 1/8 dell'opera a quel tempo. Troppi capitoli allungati. Lo scontro con Doflamingo è stato sì lungo, ma non avrei preferito uno scontro a senso unico in favore di Rufy (che avrei gradito di più contro un Hody Jones qualsiasi per esempio). Alla fine la sfida cambia completamente col g4 con il quale non ci sarebbe stata storia se non fosse stato per il limite di tempo. 
Concordo nel dire che la saga di Zou sia la migliore delle ultime (per me la migliore dall'inizio del nuovo mondo), non ci sono scontri o hype a mille che vengono puntualmente disattesi, ma piccole chicche e informazioni importanti che rendono il tutto più interessante. Perché io sono uno di quelli a cui interessano molto di più i misteri che i combattimenti. Proprio in questa saga ci vengono presentati i RP grazie ai quali si può scoprire la rotta verso Raftel e lo One Piece. Inoltre ci viene mostrato un'altra parte della vita di Sanji che prometteva molto bene per il proseguo della storia.
Infatti secondo me l'inizio della saga di Big Mom era molto interessante. Era primo imperatore con cui si devono confrontare, nel suo territorio, dovevano riprendere Sanji, c'era la "leggendaria" Germa, flashback di BM ecc.
Molti personaggi interessanti, Pudding su tutti. Quando ha rivelato la sua malvagità capii che era un personaggio fantastico, proprio per la sua cattiveria. Poi purtroppo è caduto il tutto, lei si è trasformata in un personaggio banale proprio nel momento topico, quando il tutto doveva esplodere. Da lì per me la saga ha perso di interesse, si è rivelata solo una fuga dal nemico con il solo obiettivo di recuperare Sanji. BM si è rivelata abbastanza incapace, non per una debolezza combattiva, ma psicologica. Non è riuscita a combinare nulla alla fine e sembra che il tutto si chiuderà con l'assaggio della torta. Ci sono stati troppi allungamenti di brodo, sì. Sanji non ha rispettato quelle aspettative che mi ero prefissato, attualmente ha cucinato solo una torta... e beh, io mi aspettavo di più sinceramente. Qualche spunto brillante però c'è stato in questa saga. In primis direi Brook, il mio eroe di questo arco narrativo. È lui quello che compie le azioni di maggior importanza, dalla copia del poignee griffe alla rottura dell'immagine di Caramel. Il flashback di BM l'ho trovato molto interessante così come ho trovato godibile lo scontro Rufy-Katakuri. Last but non least, le morti. sembra che Oda abbia iniziato a far morire qualche personaggio, Pedro e mr Albero di cui non ricordo il nome. Purtroppo, leggendo i capitoli settimanalmente la parte della fuga ha stancato decisamente, probabilmente il tutto terminerà col capitolo 900 ( maledetta fissa per i numeri di Oda che allunga il brodo) e l'incapacità di un imperatore di combinare qualcosa di sensato mi ha dato fastidio. Il che rende la saga discreta a mio parere. Peccato perché c'erano tutte le potenzialità per produrre una saga super avvincente. 
Non ci resta che sperare nella prossima a Wa
Termino qui perché ho scritto fin troppo


----------



## Gito (13 Marzo 2018)

E' stata una saga estenuante sotto certi aspetti ma....



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Sinceramente non mi piace Big Mom ne l'ambientazione troppo willy wonka con ogni isola fatta di cioccolato marmellata e boiate varie.
Rufy era palese che non era al livello di un imperatore al momento quindi non mi aspettavo uno scontro con Big Mom, ha fatto cmq un ottimo power up portando al massimo il livello dell'haki dell'osservazione.
Da Wano mi aspetto una cosa simile ma piu figa perchè con Zoro nella terra dei samurai deve farmelo diventare un mostro ma cmq non possono competere con Kaido quindi anche li sarà una fuga.
Ritornando al discorso Big Mom...
Sull'isola degli uomini pesce c'era la donna-squalo veggente che aveva avuto una visione di Rufy sull'isola degli uomini pesce in fiamme con la fabbrica dei dolci di Big Mom distrutta...
Tanti l'han dato per scontato che si riferisse allo scontro avvenuto in quella saga e tanti l'han dimenticata sta visione ma non io  e dopo gli sviluppi attuali son sempre piu convinto che dopo Wano ci sarà un dietrofront sull'isola degli uomini pesce dove ci sarà il vero scontro fra Rufy e Big Mom sconfiggendola e diventando uno dei 4 imperatori 
Tutto sta andando in quella direzione, Rufy che gli dichiara guerra quando era sull'isola degli uomini pesce, poi va a fare irruzione nel suo impero e gli distrugge tutto e ruba poigne griffe, il tesoro degli uomini pesce che esplode sull'isola di big mom, Jinbe che tradisce BM e si unisce a Rufy...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Marzo 2018)

Gito ha scritto:


> E' stata una saga estenuante sotto certi aspetti ma....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Contro Kaido presumo ci sarà una super mega alleanza. Oltre ai visoni e la ciurma di Law ci sarà sicuramente Marco col resto dei pirati di barbabianca, gli alleati post dressrossa e in aggiunta ci saranno sicuramente altre supernove stile capone con big mom. Le possibilità per batterlo ci sono tutte, praticamente ci sarà mezzo mondo contro kaido, non ci sarà nessuna fuga per me


----------



## Gito (13 Marzo 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Contro Kaido presumo ci sarà una super mega alleanza. Oltre ai visoni e la ciurma di Law ci sarà sicuramente Marco col resto dei pirati di barbabianca, gli alleati post dressrossa e in aggiunta ci saranno sicuramente altre supernove stile capone con big mom. Le possibilità per batterlo ci sono tutte, praticamente ci sarà mezzo mondo contro kaido, non ci sarà nessuna fuga per me



Non ce Rufy a Wano... Non credo che sconfiggono un Imperatore senza il protagonista.
Sono andati in contemporanea da Big Mom, da Kaido ed a cercare Marco anche se noi ci metteremo 5 anni per vedere tutto si sta comunque svolgendo tutto nello stesso momento


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Marzo 2018)

Gito ha scritto:


> Non ce Rufy a Wano... Non credo che sconfiggono un Imperatore senza il protagonista.
> Sono andati in contemporanea da Big Mom, da Kaido ed a cercare Marco anche se noi ci metteremo 5 anni per vedere tutto si sta comunque svolgendo tutto nello stesso momento



Finito l'arco di big mom si ritroveranno tutti a Wano. Una volta riuniti tramite racconto a Luffy da parte di qualcuno ci verrà mostrato sicuramente un flashback con gli eventi pari pari Zou per me. Ci sarà subito un evento col botto nel flashback, poi megapiano e alleanze che coinvolgerà un assurdo numero di personaggi e poi ci sarà la caduta di Kaido. Solo a pensare a quanti anni ci vorranno sto male....


----------



## Gito (13 Marzo 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Finito l'arco di big mom si ritroveranno tutti a Wano. Una volta riuniti tramite racconto a Luffy da parte di qualcuno ci verrà mostrato sicuramente un flashback con gli eventi pari pari Zou per me. Ci sarà subito un evento col botto nel flashback, poi megapiano e alleanze che coinvolgerà un assurdo numero di personaggi e poi ci sarà la caduta di Kaido. Solo a pensare a quanti anni ci vorranno sto male....



Non sei il primo che dice cosi ma non sono d'accordo onestamente... Loro si sono divisi in gruppi con obiettivi diversi, se mentre il gruppo di Rufy ha portato a termine il loro obiettivo gli altri 2 gruppi son stati a grsttarsi per aspettarli tanto vale che stavano insieme fin dall'inizio


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Marzo 2018)

Gito ha scritto:


> Non sei il primo che dice cosi ma non sono d'accordo onestamente... Loro si sono divisi in gruppi con obiettivi diversi, se mentre il gruppo di Rufy ha portato a termine il loro obiettivo gli altri 2 gruppi son stati a grsttarsi per aspettarli tanto vale che stavano insieme fin dall'inizio


Il primo gruppo ha il compito di preparare il terreno e i presupposti per la caduta di kaido, piano che sicuramente andrà storto e dovranno raddrizzare quando arriverà luffy


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Aprile 2018)

E' finita finalmente la saga di big mom, finale davvero inconsistente. Gestita malissimo a mio avviso, soprattutto per le potenzialità che aveva. Ho tanta paura che One Piece inizi a prendere la piega decadente che prese Naruto a suo tempo. Tutta la roba della Germa e della storia di Sanji è stata imbarazzante a mio avviso

Comunque ora inizia la saga del riverie, l'ultimo capitolo infatti è una bomba  Solo sto capitolo vale più di tutta la saga di big mom in pratica. Ho grandi aspettative per questo arco narrativo, anche perché non credo ci saranno scazzottate eterne senza senso, ma solo politica e misteri



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Si rivede Koby che è diventato capitano e pare fortissimo  Luffy diventa il quinto imperatore, anche se in maniera artificiosa. La taglia di Sanji supera quella di zoro, mi aspetto ovviamente che a Wano sia fatta giustizia, Zoro deve essere secondo solo al capitano


----------



## hiei87 (29 Aprile 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' finita finalmente la saga di big mom, finale davvero inconsistente. Gestita malissimo a mio avviso, soprattutto per le potenzialità che aveva. Ho tanta paura che One Piece inizi a prendere la piega decadente che prese Naruto a suo tempo. Tutta la roba della Germa e della storia di Sanji è stata imbarazzante a mio avviso
> 
> Comunque ora inizia la saga del riverie, l'ultimo capitolo infatti è una bomba  Solo sto capitolo vale più di tutta la saga di big mom in pratica. Ho grandi aspettative per questo arco narrativo, anche perché non credo ci saranno scazzottate eterne senza senso, ma solo politica e misteri
> 
> ...



Saga di Mama a mio avviso tutto sommato buona, anche se resta l'amaro in bocca per tante cose. La parte migliore è stata il piano di Capone (assieme a Brook mvp della saga) e il matrimonio, fino al flashback di Mama. Dal fallimento del piano in poi, è stato un calando, nonostante qualche buon momento, come il sacrificio di Pound, e in parte Rufy vs Katakuri.
La sensazione è stata quella di un brodo allungato per non far finire subito la saga e non dare l'idea di una Big Mom troppo debole. Ne è venuta fuori una sorta di puntata di Benny Hill, con loro che scappano, inseguiti per mesi da dei minorati mentali. In più, a volte Oda non è riuscito a gestire bene i Cliffhanger, volendo per forza chiudere i capitoli con situazioni all'apparenza senza via d'uscita, e trovando quasi sempre escamotage banali per risolvere la situazione. In più c'è la questione Sanji, che mi ha deluso sia dal punto di vista combattivo, che soprattutto strategico. Lui che è sempre stato l'uomo dei piani geniali, se ne esce fuori con una strategia stupidissima per salvare Rufy, e, senza i fratelli, sarebbe stato catturato in un attimo. Anche la torta, non dico avrebbe dovuto far star male Mama, perchè sarebbe stato incoerente con il personaggio, ma neanche farla rinvigorire subito, visto che Oda ha chiuso tre capitoli con Sanji che spara frasi ad effetto su di essa.
Ora c'è hype a mille per Reverie e Wano. Di carne al fuoco ce n'è tanta, speriamo non deludano.


----------



## Jino (29 Aprile 2018)

Rufy 1.5mld di taglia........................


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Aprile 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Rufy 1.5mld di taglia........................



Sta cose delle taglie comunque è uscita di mano. Aumenti troppo esagerati, dovevano essere più contenuti. Praticamente è la stessa deriva dei livelli di combattimento di dragon ball.


----------



## juventino (29 Aprile 2018)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La taglia di Rufy ci sta tutta imho. Ha sconfitto durante una sola saga due pezzi grossi da 800 milioni e un miliardo. Oda ha dichiarato che a breve verranno svelate le taglie di Aokiji e Dragon e che saranno sconvolgenti. Non vedo veramente l’ora.
Peccato che il manga abbia perso quasi tre anni appresso a due saghe interlocutorie come Fisher Island e Punk Hazard, potevamo stare molto più avanti.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Aprile 2018)

La saga di Big Mom non ha convinto nemmeno me, speriamo che Wano mantenga l'hype promesso.
Grandi speranze anche per il Reverie.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Aprile 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Punk hazard a me è piaciuta un sacco nonostante sia solo nell'intermezzo. Solo Law vs Smoker vale l'intera saga. 

Pure Fisher Island ottima, tra il passato di fisher tiger e jinbe e il finale con la telefonata di big mom c'è stata tanta roba interessante, anche se in concreto si procedeva poco. Viceversa questa di big mom ha fatto proseguire la storia, ma come narrazione e eventi per me è stata decisamente meno emozionante di queste due. Tra l'altro vorrei capire perché sanji non è più preoccupato per zeff...

Per me 1 miliardo di taglia doveva essere il massimo comunque. Tutte le taglie son sballate a mio avviso. Fino ad Enies lobby c'è stata un modo di gestire sensato, poi son schizzate tutte verso l'alto in maniera spaventosa (parlo di tutti i personaggi di one piece)

Troppi personaggi hanno taglie sproporzionate e questo svilisce la cosa.


----------



## Gito (29 Aprile 2018)

In base a cosa sono sproporzionate le taglie?
Che poi se consideriamo i Berry come lo Yen visto che è giapponese Oda, la taglia di Rufy ammonta a 12M di Euro


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Aprile 2018)

Gito ha scritto:


> In base a cosa sono sproporzionate le taglie?
> Che poi se consideriamo i Berry come lo Yen visto che è giapponese Oda, la taglia di Rufy ammonta a 12M di Euro




Nel senso che prima parevano taglie esagerate anche robe come 100 milioni solo. Ora vengono fuori taglie da 800 milioni e miliardi come niente. Per me bisognava stare su valori più bassi e usare il miliardo di taglia solo per robe molto importanti.

Personaggi come jack per dire sarebbe stato meglio avessero una classica taglia da 500/600 milioni, così pure katakuri.

Avrei livellato un po' tutti verso il basso tranne gli imperatori e dragon


----------



## Gito (29 Aprile 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Nel senso che prima parevano taglie esagerate anche robe come 100 milioni solo. Ora vengono fuori taglie da 800 milioni e miliardi come niente. Per me bisognava stare su valori più bassi e usare il miliardo di taglia solo per robe molto importanti.
> 
> Personaggi come jack per dire sarebbe stato meglio avessero una classica taglia da 500/600 milioni, così pure katakuri.
> 
> Avrei livellato un po' tutti verso il basso tranne gli imperatori e dragon



A me non sembrano assurde onestamente, sarà la tua visione "europea" della valuta.
Quando avevamo la lira i ricchi erano i miliardari non i milionari, con 100 milioni ti compravi una casa. Lo stipendio annuale di Messi sarebbe di 95 miliardi di lire oggi.
I giapponesi ragionano ancora cosi, in miliardi, non in milioni, quindi anche se quando usciranno le taglie degli altri imperatori saranno di 10-20-30 miliardi di berry non mi stupirei. Anche se è inventata i Berry, Oda è abituato a contarsi i miliardi di yen sul suo conto in banca quindi capisci che per lui 100 milioni hanno un significato diverso.
Nel nuovo mondo ha fatto 2-3 saghe quelli forti stan saltando fuori adesso, per 15 anni abbiamo visto la metà popolata dai pezzenti è normale che anche le taglie fanno un bel power up


----------



## juventino (29 Aprile 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Nel senso che prima parevano taglie esagerate anche robe come 100 milioni solo. Ora vengono fuori taglie da 800 milioni e miliardi come niente. Per me bisognava stare su valori più bassi e usare il miliardo di taglia solo per robe molto importanti.
> 
> Personaggi come jack per dire sarebbe stato meglio avessero una classica taglia da 500/600 milioni, così pure katakuri.
> 
> Avrei livellato un po' tutti verso il basso tranne gli imperatori e dragon



Discorso sensato, ma va detto anche che Jack, Katakuri e soci sono ufficiali delle flotte degli imperatori, quindi praticamente ad un passo dal massimo delle taglie.
Comunque sono davvero troppo curioso del Reverie, negli ultimi capitoli Oda ha veramente messo tanta carne sul fuoco e credo che ci saranno rivelazioni molto importanti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Giugno 2018)

Avete letto gli ultimi capitoli? Come sempre One Piece da il meglio di se quando non ci sono le scazzottate. Il reverie si preannuncia come uno dei migliori archi narrativi nonostante sia qualcosa di breve


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Avete letto gli ultimi capitoli? Come sempre One Piece da il meglio di se quando non ci sono le scazzottate. Il reverie si preannuncia come uno dei migliori archi narrativi nonostante sia qualcosa di breve



già ultimo capitolo si merita come voto 10 e lode


----------



## Pit96 (9 Giugno 2018)

Quando iniziano ad apparire imperatori, draghi celesti, 5 astri, ammiragli ecc il livello si alza notevolmente. Ultimi capitoli da brivido


----------



## hiei87 (9 Giugno 2018)

L'ultimo è probabilmente il capitolo più bello dal post time skip. Ogni pagina, una bomba atomica. Impossibile fare teorie a questo punto. Possiamo dire tutto e niente...


----------



## Pit96 (9 Giugno 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> L'ultimo è probabilmente il capitolo più bello dal post time skip. Ogni pagina, una bomba atomica. Impossibile fare teorie a questo punto. Possiamo dire tutto e niente...



Probabilmente sì, al pari di quello di Zou sul Road Poignee griffe


----------



## Jino (9 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Avete letto gli ultimi capitoli? Come sempre One Piece da il meglio di se quando non ci sono le scazzottate. Il reverie si preannuncia come uno dei migliori archi narrativi nonostante sia qualcosa di breve



Perchè si verranno a scoprire tante cose fin'ora sconosciute...ad ogni modo diciamocelo, OP fin dagli inizi non è mai stato un top per i combattimenti, piuttosto per tutto il resto dove è semplicemente FA VO LO SO.


----------



## hiei87 (9 Giugno 2018)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente sì, al pari di quello di Zou sul Road Poignee griffe



Sì, con la differenza che lì la bomba era una, mentre qua ce ne sono almeno tre, senza contare lo starpower di un capitolo in cui compaiono 3 imperatori, 2 ammiragli, vari vice-ammiragli, tra cui Garp, 2 draghi celesti e i 5 astri.


----------



## Igniorante (9 Giugno 2018)

Oda è un grande, nessuno come lui dal punto di vista dei plot twist e della suspance.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Giugno 2018)

Ho appena letto gli spoiler del capitolo odierno, senza parole:

"Quale luce vuole che cancelliamo dalla storia"? 

Se Oda non allungasse il brodo con tutti quei combattimenti di sta minchia OP sarebbe l'opera perfetta in assoluto


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Giugno 2018)

Avete letto il capitolo nuovo? O mamma 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Madonna santa, Kuma reso schiavo dei draghi celesti! Bonnie che si intrufola, il finale da sturbo poi con il re che comanda gli astri di saggezza. Sto male



Ma che razza di capolavoro è ?


----------



## Pit96 (2 Ottobre 2019)

Ultimi due capitoli bomba!
Panoramica su quel che è successo nel mondo. Qualcuno li ha letti?



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Che razza di ciurma aveva Xebec D. Rocks?


----------



## RojoNero (2 Ottobre 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ultimi due capitoli bomba!
> Panoramica su quel che è successo nel mondo. Qualcuno li ha letti?
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



doveva essere un DIO per essere il capitano di quei mostri


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Ottobre 2019)

Raga mi hanno parlato benissimo di questo manga. Ho visto qualcosa a sprazzi ma solo l'anime. Per chi lo segue da anni chiedo, conviene leggere il manga soltanto?oppure ormai vado solo di anime?sono molto indietro con la storia, tipo all'inizio quando si aggiungono alla ciurma chopper e poi nico Robin. Ho visto fino alla saga di crocodile se non ricordo male. Consigli?


----------



## Pit96 (2 Ottobre 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Raga mi hanno parlato benissimo di questo manga. Ho visto qualcosa a sprazzi ma solo l'anime. Per chi lo segue da anni chiedo, conviene leggere il manga soltanto?oppure ormai vado solo di anime?sono molto indietro con la storia, tipo all'inizio quando si aggiungono alla ciurma chopper e poi nico Robin. Ho visto fino alla saga di crocodile se non ricordo male. Consigli?



Manga, assolutamente. L'anime secondo me dà qualcosa in meno e allunga il brodo inutilmente (e già il manga è lungo, fai conto che siamo oltre il capitolo 950, più di 90 volumi) e non sempre è fedelissimo alla storia originale.
Non farti però scoraggiare dalla lunghezza, vedrai che alcune parti voleranno


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Ottobre 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Manga, assolutamente. L'anime secondo me dà qualcosa in meno e allunga il brodo inutilmente (e già il manga è lungo, fai conto che siamo oltre il capitolo 950, più di 90 volumi) e non sempre è fedelissimo alla storia originale.
> Non farti però scoraggiare dalla lunghezza, vedrai che alcune parti voleranno



Vediamo se riesco a recuperare qualcosa allora. Perché leggerli da un pc mi piace poco


----------



## Pit96 (2 Ottobre 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Vediamo se riesco a recuperare qualcosa allora. Perché leggerli da un pc mi piace poco



Sì, alla fine poi fa' come vuoi (Io li leggo da cellulare senza difficoltà ma a casa ho anche i volumi cartacei  ), però credo che almeno il 99% delle persone che leggono il manga siano d'accordo nel dire che l'anime è inferiore. Ultimamente non ho più guardato, quindi magari è migliorato, ma le atmosfere create sul manga le ho sempre trovate migliori, così come i disegni


----------



## BB7 (2 Ottobre 2019)

Manga tutta la vita. Oltre al fatto che recuperi prima il fatto è che l'anime è proprio fatto male. Animazioni statiche ed è stratirato per le lunghe. Forse forse giusto qualche scontro vale la pena guardarlo animato (io cmq preferisco il manga)


----------



## Pit96 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Oggi è uscito il capitolo 1000. 
Sembra irreale, ma è così. Capitolo molto bello tra l'altro.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Rufy poi sembra stia diventando sempre di più un re dei pirati. Col cappotto è fighissimo. La scena nuova generazione (supernove) vs vecchia generazione (2 imperatori) è stupenda. E Rufy atterra Kaido, questa volta con un colpo che sembra farsi sentire. Ora inizieranno le mazzate vere. 

Questa saga secondo me è forse la più bella dell'intero manga. Il flashback di Oden con il viaggio insieme a Barbabianca e Roger è uno dei punti più alti dell'intera opera.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Oddio One Piece, ricordo che ero un patito di sto manga quando andavo al liceo tipo 13/14 anni fa, ormai sono più di 10 anni che ho smesso di seguirlo.
Mi sono fermato credo alla saga di Enies Lobby


----------



## Pit96 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Oddio One Piece, ricordo che ero un patito di sto manga quando andavo al liceo tipo 13/14 anni fa, ormai sono più di 10 anni che ho smesso di seguirlo.
> Mi sono fermato credo alla saga di Enies Lobby



Beh, dato che oggi è uscito il capitolo 1000 e che tu sei arrivato fino alla saga di Enies Lobby (che si aggirerà intorno ai capitoli 400), mi sa che ti sei perso più di metà opera


----------



## hiei87 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Oggi è uscito il capitolo 1000.
> Sembra irreale, ma è così. Capitolo molto bello tra l'altro.
> 
> 
> ...



Bel capitolo. In molti sono rimasti delusi, perchè si erano fatti aspettative insensate dovute unicamente al numero. Oda ha creato un universo talmente vasto che non ci metterebbe nulla a sganciare la bomba e far apparire a caso qualche pezzo grosso o rivelare di botto qualche mistero. Invece ha scritto un capitolo coerente con quanto raccontato finora e, soprattutto nel finale, pieno di pathos ed epicità.
Fin qui Wano alti e bassi. Qualche momento di fiacca, forse Oda avrebbe potuto gestire meglio il ritmo, nel senso che si è dilungato su alcune scene inutili (penso all'inizio saga col lottatore di sumo e altri personaggi osceni), mentre ha corso troppo in altri momenti (lo scontro saltato tra Jack e i visoni grida ancora vendetta). Però gli alti sono stati parecchio alti. Penso alla morte di Yasuie, al fantastico flaschback o al colpo di scena della spia e di Denjiro. Nel complesso ottima saga, e ora dovrebbe arrivare il bello.


----------



## Jino (28 Dicembre 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Bel capitolo. In molti sono rimasti delusi, perchè si erano fatti aspettative insensate dovute unicamente al numero. Oda ha creato un universo talmente vasto che non ci metterebbe nulla a sganciare la bomba e far apparire a caso qualche pezzo grosso o rivelare di botto qualche mistero. Invece ha scritto un capitolo coerente con quanto raccontato finora e, soprattutto nel finale, pieno di pathos ed epicità.
> Fin qui Wano alti e bassi. Qualche momento di fiacca, forse Oda avrebbe potuto gestire meglio il ritmo, nel senso che si è dilungato su alcune scene inutili (penso all'inizio saga col lottatore di sumo e altri personaggi osceni), mentre ha corso troppo in altri momenti (lo scontro saltato tra Jack e i visoni grida ancora vendetta). Però gli alti sono stati parecchio alti. Penso alla morte di Yasuie, al fantastico flaschback o al colpo di scena della spia e di Denjiro. Nel complesso ottima saga, e ora dovrebbe arrivare il bello.



Purtroppo il ritmo si fatica a darlo dal momento in cui escono 2 capitoli al mese se va bene, tre in qualche rara occasione...per far bene bisognerebbe leggersi una saga una volta completa per poterla apprezzare...ma io da esempio non ci riesco...comunque la saga ora entra nel vivo...e di fatto anche la fine del manga, anche se mancano ancora anni con questo passo!


----------



## hiei87 (28 Dicembre 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Purtroppo il ritmo si fatica a darlo dal momento in cui escono 2 capitoli al mese se va bene, tre in qualche rara occasione...per far bene bisognerebbe leggersi una saga una volta completa per poterla apprezzare...ma io da esempio non ci riesco...comunque la saga ora entra nel vivo...e di fatto anche la fine del manga, anche se mancano ancora anni con questo passo!



Purtroppo quest'anno ci s'è messa pure la pandemia a rallentarne la pubblicazione. 
Però Oda a tratti sembra voler allungare il brodo, a tratti fa accelerate improvvise, che lo portano anche a saltare a piè pari avvenimenti o scontri importanti, mostrandoci solo l'esito finale.
Hai ragione, One Piece andrebbe letto quantomeno per volumi, però il bello sono anche le discussioni che si creano settimanalmente all'interno della community. Tutto questo sicuramente lascerà un piccolo vuoto quando il manga sarà finito, anche perchè è una cosa che per me, e immagino anche te e tanti altri, va avanti da una vita. Io iniziai intorno al 2002-2003...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Aprile 2022)

Qualcuno ha visto le ultime novità? Ormai crollo epocale pure di One Piece, prima fu la volta di Bleach, poi toccò a Naruto e ora pure One Piece finirà in melma...

Sti giapponesi non sono in grado di finire decentemente una ***** di storia. Mi viene in mente pure i giganti, da roba epica a finale di melma che rovina tutto


----------



## fabri47 (2 Aprile 2022)

Ma se in Italia si chiama "All'Arrembaggio", perchè si continua a chiamarlo sempre con il nome in inglese? Scusate il nazionalismo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Aprile 2022)

Gli ultimi 30 capitoli circa, da quando è entrata in scena la storia di who's who e soprattutto questo twist del frutto di Lufy, sono veramente pietosi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma se in Italia si chiama "All'Arrembaggio", perchè si continua a chiamarlo sempre con il nome in inglese? Scusate il nazionalismo.


Non è un inglesismo, One Piece è il nome reale dell'opera.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Gli ultimi 30 capitoli circa, da quando è entrata in scena la storia di who's who e soprattutto questo twist del frutto di Lufy, sono veramente pietosi.


Un vero scempio. Tra l'altro One piece stava andando in pezzi già da parecchio, ma continuava a reggere per le fondamenta solide e il mondo veramente ben costruito, ma quello attuale è stato veramente un colpo da KO totale


----------



## Devil man (2 Aprile 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha visto le ultime novità? Ormai crollo epocale pure di One Piece, prima fu la volta di Bleach, poi toccò a Naruto e ora pure One Piece finirà in melma...
> 
> Sti giapponesi non sono in grado di finire decentemente una ***** di storia. Mi viene in mente pure i giganti, da roba epica a finale di melma che rovina tutto



A me One peace ha fatto sempre schifo... Non sono amente dei suoi disegni con le anatomie deformanti... 

Di Anime ci sono parecchie gemme non main stream concluse che secondo me meritano


----------



## Kayl (2 Aprile 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Un vero scempio. Tra l'altro One piece stava andando in pezzi già da parecchio, ma continuava a reggere per le fondamenta solide e il mondo veramente ben costruito, ma quello attuale è stato veramente un colpo da KO totale


Già le vendite erano la metà del suo periodo d’oro, gli ultimi capitoli hanno fatto esasperare mezzo fandom. Come perdere fan con il fanservice


----------



## Coccosheva81 (2 Aprile 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha visto le ultime novità? Ormai crollo epocale pure di One Piece, prima fu la volta di Bleach, poi toccò a Naruto e ora pure One Piece finirà in melma...
> 
> Sti giapponesi non sono in grado di finire decentemente una ***** di storia. Mi viene in mente pure i giganti, da roba epica a finale di melma che rovina tutto


Per un periodo seguivo il cartone, poi passando gli anni l'ho mollato ma ogni tanto per curiosità mi guardo su internet a che punto sono arrivati.
La parte fino al salto temporale la seguivo quasi regolarmente, poi ho mollato e saltuariamente seguito solo alcune saghe, tipo Dressrosa.
Questa saga di Kaido all'inizio mi faceva cahare e non ci capivo niente con tutti quei nomi giapponesi, però Kaido come nemico mi Piave e ho cominciato a seguirla proprio ora verso la fine con gli scontri.
Dopo questi ultimi ignobili capitoli penso che smetterò di seguirlo per sempre, mi rimarrà giusto un po di curiosità per vedere come finisce e per Zoro-Mihawk (se mai ci sarà a sto punto), ma qualsiasi cosa succederà da ora in avanti sarà un susseguirsi di caxxate senza logica.
Hai proprio ragione sugli autori giapponesi, cominciano alla grande con delle idee belle, ma dopo un po a forza di allungare ci si infrenano e non sanno più come uscirne e rovinano tutto


----------



## fabri47 (2 Aprile 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non è un inglesismo, One Piece è il nome reale dell'opera.


Si certo, però gli è stato dato un titolo in italiano tra l'altro anche semplice. Posso capire Dragon Ball Z, dove il titolo datogli qui fu ancora più difficile "What's my destiny Dragon Ball" (LOL), ma non capisco perché non chiamarlo All'Arrembaggio. Mio fratello è un fan dell'opera e ogni volta che ne vuole parlare con me gli dico "o lo chiami con il titolo in italiano o non ti ascolto". Forse è una battaglia stupida, ma sono sempre per la priorità della mia lingua. All'estero i nostri prodotti li vendono quasi sempre con i titoli nella loro lingua, sono orgogliosi in ciò.


----------



## Devil man (2 Aprile 2022)

Io al momento sto guardando Jujutsu Kaisen, i combattimenti spaccano ( molto horror Splatter )


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> A me One peace ha fatto sempre schifo... Non sono amente dei suoi disegni con le anatomie deformanti...
> 
> Di Anime ci sono parecchie gemme non main stream concluse che secondo me meritano


A me piacque moltissimo Erased


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si certo, però gli è stato dato un titolo in italiano tra l'altro anche semplice. Posso capire Dragon Ball Z, dove il titolo datogli qui fu ancora più difficile "What's my destiny Dragon Ball" (LOL), ma non capisco perché non chiamarlo All'Arrembaggio. Mio fratello è un fan dell'opera e ogni volta che ne vuole parlare con me gli dico "o lo chiami con il titolo in italiano o non ti ascolto". Forse è una battaglia stupida, ma sono sempre per la priorità della mia lingua. All'estero i nostri prodotti li vendono quasi sempre con i titoli nella loro lingua, sono orgogliosi in ciò.


Si, ma si chiama one piece pure in Giappone. Il tuo discorso potevo capirlo se one piece avesse avuto un nome giapponese. Tra l'altro se si volesse veramente adattare nella nostra lingua non dovrebbe chiamarsi all'arrembaggio. In Italia stravolgono continuamente i titoli delle opere, non è che si può cambiare il senso delle parole. Se si vuole la versione italiana a tutti i costi, allora che venga tradotta correttamente.

Proprio ieri ho visto un film che in originale si intitola "first love", ma in italiano si chiama "l'ultimo yakuza". Io trovo ridicolo questo modo di fare, o lo traduci correttamente o lasci il titolo originale


----------



## hiei87 (2 Aprile 2022)

Ho paura anch'io che Oda abbia intrapreso una brutta strada. Già anni fa, quando erano arrivati i primi indizi di un Rufy predestinato, avevo iniziato a temerlo. Negli ultimi capitoli pare aver ormai irrimediabilmente confermato le peggiori delle ipotesi.
Il problema ora è che ha scelto una via scontata, banale e già viste in 1000 altre opere tra manga, libri e film, ma soprattutto rischia di cadere in buchi di trama grandi come un continente.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Aprile 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ho paura anch'io che Oda abbia intrapreso una brutta strada. Già anni fa, quando erano arrivati i primi indizi di un Rufy predestinato, avevo iniziato a temerlo. Negli ultimi capitoli pare aver ormai irrimediabilmente confermato le peggiori delle ipotesi.
> Il problema ora è che ha scelto una via scontata, banale e già viste in 1000 altre opere tra manga, libri e film, ma soprattutto rischia di cadere in buchi di trama grandi come un continente.


Piu che altro ha detto 10.000 volte che la particolarità di Rufy era appunto non essere un predestinato e avere un potere tutto sommato debole ma che aveva imparato a sfruttare al massimo.
E non farmi parlare del fatto che evidentemente il governo mondiale sapeva della vera natura del gomu gomu per secoli, e dopo 3 anni di scorribande degli straw hats non ha mai rivolto i propri sforzi ad eliminare Rufy, di gran lunga il principale pericolo a sto punto.
Ma chi è, di maio?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Aprile 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ho paura anch'io che Oda abbia intrapreso una brutta strada. Già anni fa, quando erano arrivati i primi indizi di un Rufy predestinato, avevo iniziato a temerlo. Negli ultimi capitoli pare aver ormai irrimediabilmente confermato le peggiori delle ipotesi.
> Il problema ora è che ha scelto una via scontata, banale e già viste in 1000 altre opere tra manga, libri e film, ma soprattutto rischia di cadere in buchi di trama grandi come un continente.



Mi viene in mente Naruto. Da ragazzino che con l'impegno riesce ad arrivare a traguardi irraggiungibili, a predestinato, bambino della profezia, addirittura reincarnazione di un altro tizio. Lo schifo totale


----------



## Jino (2 Aprile 2022)

Io non voglio vederla già tragica come voi, concordo che l'opera sicuramente sta prendendo una piega non delle migliori, il calo è evidente....comunque attendo di vedere come si sviluppa la faccenda. 

Io penso che Oda avesse in testa una storia ben precisa, che doveva finire con circa 100 numeri, siamo arrivati al 100 e visto l'andazzo non siamo assolutamente vicini al termine del manga, anche pensando dopo Kaido si vada verso una saga finale qui ballano almeno almeno altri 20-25 numeri, con il rischio come dite voi che lascerà buchi narrativi (in sospeso da decenni alcuni) per chiuderla...ho come l'impressione abbia allungato il brodo rispetto all'idea iniziale e poi la chiuderà più in fretta del previsto.


----------



## Mauricio (2 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Piu che altro ha detto 10.000 volte che la particolarità di Rufy era appunto non essere un predestinato e avere un potere tutto sommato debole ma che aveva imparato a sfruttare al massimo.
> E non farmi parlare del fatto che evidentemente il governo mondiale sapeva della vera natura del gomu gomu per secoli, e dopo 3 anni di scorribande degli straw hats non ha mai rivolto i propri sforzi ad eliminare Rufy, di gran lunga il principale pericolo a sto punto.
> Ma chi è, di maio?


Non è proprio così: da quanto inteso dovrebbe essere che i gorosei sapevano di questo frutto del diavolo che aveva cambiato nome nel corso dei secoli, ma non sapevano fosse il frutto di Rufy. E inoltre essendo passati centinaia di anni la davano un po’ come una leggenda ormai. Pare, e dico pare perchè dovrebbe essere un’interpretazione, che abbiano collegato i puntini quando Shanks gli ha rilevato appunto che fosse il gomu gomu il frutto del dio del sole Nika. 
Per chi si lamenta, è difficile tenere in piedi un’opera per 25 anni senza contraddizioni, buchi di trama o altro. Anche a me piaceva l’idea che Rufy con la sua forza di volontà e un frutto un po’ sfigato, riuscisse comunque a diventare il re dei pirati. Però c’è da dire che questa storia di Nika ci sta, visto che Rufy comunque è un tipo allegro e sorridente, come appunto joy boy.


----------



## Shmuk (2 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si certo, però gli è stato dato un titolo in italiano tra l'altro anche semplice. Posso capire Dragon Ball Z, dove il titolo datogli qui fu ancora più difficile "What's my destiny Dragon Ball" (LOL), ma non capisco perché non chiamarlo All'Arrembaggio. Mio fratello è un fan dell'opera e ogni volta che ne vuole parlare con me gli dico "o lo chiami con il titolo in italiano o non ti ascolto". Forse è una battaglia stupida, ma sono sempre per la priorità della mia lingua. All'estero i nostri prodotti li vendono quasi sempre con i titoli nella loro lingua, sono orgogliosi in ciò.



Hunter X Hunter = Cacciatore mena Cacciatore?


----------



## ILMAGO (2 Aprile 2022)

dove vedete gli ultimi capitoli online? c e un sito?


----------



## fabri47 (2 Aprile 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Hunter X Hunter = Cacciatore mena Cacciatore?


Lì però è un po' diverso, non gli fu dato in Italia un titolo e anche la versione di Italia1 lo presentava con il nome originale.


----------



## Mauricio (2 Aprile 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> dove vedete gli ultimi capitoli online? c e un sito?


Certo, se cerchi “un pezzo energia forum libero” lo trovi


----------



## hiei87 (2 Aprile 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Mi viene in mente Naruto. Da ragazzino che con l'impegno riesce ad arrivare a traguardi irraggiungibili, a predestinato, bambino della profezia, addirittura reincarnazione di un altro tizio. Lo schifo totale


Esatto. Naruto in generale aveva anche altri problemi, perchè con la guerra finale è gestita malissimo, però la storia della predeterminazione è la pietra tombale sul manga.
@Trumpusconi è quello il problema. La storia della predeterminazione e del frutto overpowered non mi piace, non piace a nessuno, ma tutto sommato è una classica shonenata che ci può anche stare. Il buco narrativo del governo che sapeva e non fa nulla rischia veramente di rovinare il manga. Spero che Oda dia una spiegazione, ma sarà dura trovare qualcosa di convincente. Di sicuro tirerà in ballo Shanks e la sua visita a Marijoa.


----------



## andre85 (2 Aprile 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha visto le ultime novità? Ormai crollo epocale pure di One Piece, prima fu la volta di Bleach, poi toccò a Naruto e ora pure One Piece finirà in melma...
> 
> Sti giapponesi non sono in grado di finire decentemente una ***** di storia. Mi viene in mente pure i giganti, da roba epica a finale di melma che rovina tutto


sono un grosso appasionato di one piece, lo seguo dagli inizi ( piu di 20 anni). onestamente non ne faccio un dramma sugli ultimi sviluppi, almeno per il momento. Io la questione del predestinato onestamente ancora non la vedo, vedremo come spiegera la cosa oda. tutto dipendera da quello che si scoprira sul secolo buio. Mi spiego un conto sara' se c e scritto che dopo 800 anni arrivera un altro Joy Boy, un altro se piu generalmente si parlera di aspettare una persona in grado di controllare quel potere, magari con l aggiunta che quel potere puo essere sbloccato solo da una persona libera nell animo. Nel secondo caso sara semplicemnte la volonta di luffy a portarlo a questo livello. Per quanto riguarda gli altri Top manga onestamente ritengo one piece ancora parecchi gradini sopra. Bleach tralasciamo che un susseguirsi di scontri, Bragoball z non ci siamo lontani ( certo a livello di scontri dragon ball rimare metro di giudizio). Naruto un briciolo di storia c e la ha. Ma nessuno come one piece e' in grado di lasciare gli scontri in secondo piano. La parte piu bella e scoprire le dinamiche sociali delle isole che incontra. Le dinamiche nel mondo ecc ecc. Sul frutto aspetto altre spiegazioni e' innegabile che se realmente sapevano della pericolosita del frutto, non ha senso lasciarlo fare.


----------

